# Official Raw Discussion Thread 6/27



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WWE Champion John Cena and the rest of the Superstars and Divas are stacking their chips, ready to take a gamble when Monday Night Raw features the return of Raw Roulette. Play your hand and place your bets for an unforgettable night in Las Vegas.

Discuss​


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Zack Ryder on the promo graphic? WWWYKI broskis


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Can't wait for Sin Cara Vs Evan Bourne.

Hope it gets at least 10 minutes.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

inb4 Vince doesn't put Ryder on the show.

Cara Bourne will be sweet, Punk's the reason I'm gonna stay up and watch for the first time in what seems like forever.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Hopefully Ryder is on the show.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

RAW ROULETTE BABY.

Always loved this night, always one of my favorite dates in the Wrestling calender.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder who's getting the dance-off this year!


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> I wonder who's getting the dance-off this year!


Vinnie Mac & Zack Ryder


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Im sure it'll be better than that wack ass Power to The People lol


----------



## cvspartan (Apr 4, 2011)

As long as HBK superkicks someone im fine.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LULZ is that Zack Ryder in the middle?

What the hell...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Ryder is on top of the wheel lol(someone think of some random reference like the ones he uses in his show like getting over,dropping the ball ect.)

Any predictions for matches?

Sin Cara-Bourne is happening but will it be a roulette match since it's happening tonight or will it be a normal one on one match since that's what it was supposed to be last week?

I see Cena,Mysterio vs Punk,Miz in a tag team cage match
A divas las vegas showgirls type match or something like that
mcgilicutty,otunga vs santino,kozlov in a danceoff
Kofi vs Dolph in some random gimmick match we've rarely seen


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Vinnie Mac & Zack Ryder


The ratings would be off the charts!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WWE released the wheel pic. I'll bet anyone w/e they want that the song and dance as well as the bed one will be picked


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

from : http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2011-06-27/raw-roulette-wheel-2011

I got a feel the divas will wrestle in a pillow fight on raw tonight.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

no ladder or tlc options? I know its rigged but I want it to at least be an option. WWWYKI bro


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I wonder what (or who?) a Blast from The Past match would consist of?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Being a Raw Diva must be fun. You travel constantly and train endlessly just to show up at Raw to take part in a pillow fight or something else just as fun and degrading. At least do something with the Divas title, even if it's just a number one contender battle royal.


----------



## ihipnotic (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy crap, a TORNADO match. Anyway "SPOILERS" time

John Cena
Sin Cara vs. Evan Bourne in a Dance Off to get the crowd warmed up
Here comes Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston XXXXXXXXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVV, and it's a Vickie Banned from Ringside Match!
Now it's time for Mark Henry vs. Kane in a ONE FALL TO THE FINISH MATCH!!!!!!!!!!
Out comes Del Rio to crickets, and Ricardo to massive heat
A 3 ON 3 DIVAS MATCH!!!!!!!!!
Anti-Bully commercial, than Lawler tells a fat joke
Cole than blows The Miz in the ring
Now it's time for Miz & Punk vs. Cena & Riley in a 20-Minute TIME LIMIT MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!
HBK superkicks Punk into an FU(my bad, AA) from Cena
Cena gets his hand raised in victory.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Blast from the past just means that person faces someone from WWEs past.They'll probably hype it up as HBK so ppl will keep watching then it turns out to be something like Miz vs Piper again.

Henry-Big Show in a body slam challenge sadly....


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

ihipnotic said:


> Holy crap, a TORNADO match. Anyway "SPOILERS" time
> 
> John Cena
> Sin Cara vs. Evan Bourne in a Dance Off to get the crowd warmed up
> ...


ONE FALL TO THE FINISH MATCH and a 3 ON 3 DIVAS MATCH will not happen on raw tonight


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> Being a Raw Diva must be fun. You travel constantly and train endlessly just to show up at Raw to take part in a pillow fight or something else just as fun and degrading. At least do something with the Divas title, even if it's just a number one contender battle royal.


battle royal is not on the wheel.


----------



## ihipnotic (Jun 24, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> ONE FALL TO THE FINISH MATCH and a 3 ON 3 DIVAS MATCH will not happen on raw tonight


Then WWE needs to come up with something creative than, I got it!

A BODY SLAM MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

dxbender said:


> WWE released the wheel pic. I'll bet anyone w/e they want that the song and dance as well as the bed one will be picked


There's going to be a Blast from the Past, Special Referee with HBK, Song and Dance, and a Cage match. Bank on it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/article/wwe-raw-preview-hbk-returns-sin-cara-vs-bourne-more-131923

Sounds like a great Main Event....... :no:


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Already? Isn't it a bit too soon?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Rankles75 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/article/wwe-raw-preview-hbk-returns-sin-cara-vs-bourne-more-131923
> 
> Sounds like a great Main Event....... :no:


isnt that the dark match?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

bigd5896 said:


> isnt that the dark match?


Hopefully, can't stand 3 on 3 tag match ME's. Way too predictable......


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

It is the dark match.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Are Smackdown!'s wrestlers going to be on RAW?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I look forward to seeing HBK again...that's about it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It looks like DDP is at Raw to pimp the Nitro DVD. I'm more excited for that than HBK, and Michaels is my favorite of all time.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Who cares whats on the wheel? Its not real anyway, it will land on what WWE wants it to.


But anyway this is turning out to be an exciting night. Roulette is cool even if its a work, plus HBK is always special, and somewhere Russo is smiling at the "on a pole match" being on the wheel. And Punk in the title picture.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

dxbender said:


> WWE released the wheel pic. I'll bet anyone w/e they want that the song and dance as well as the bed one will be picked


Where is the Internet championship match bit?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

dxbender said:


> WWE released the wheel pic. I'll bet anyone w/e they want that the song and dance as well as the bed one will be picked


Strangle Bedfellows?! What the fucking FUCK!? Benoit's not dead I knew it!

EDIT: OH! STRANGE bedfellow. I misread. Carry On :side:


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

ADR/Mysterio. Burrito on a Pole match. Book it.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

If only we had Taco Bell parking lot as a option. :lmao


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

God DDP? fpalm

Talk about making me want to turn off the tv. For an ex wcw wrestler I would usually say they had their peak 10 or so years ago, but on this occassion I don't think DDP even had a peak.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

bboy said:


> God DDP? fpalm
> 
> Talk about making me want to turn off the tv. For an ex wcw wrestler I would usually say they had their peak 10 or so years ago, but on this occassion I don't think DDP even had a peak.


DDP > Cena


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Imagine if Punk and Austin had a trading places match....


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

bboy said:


> God DDP? fpalm
> 
> Talk about making me want to turn off the tv. For an ex wcw wrestler I would usually say they had their peak 10 or so years ago, but on this occassion I don't think DDP even had a peak.


Translation:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

....


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

bboy said:


> God DDP? fpalm
> 
> Talk about making me want to turn off the tv. For an ex wcw wrestler I would usually say they had their peak 10 or so years ago, but on this occassion I don't think DDP even had a peak.


..


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Strangle Bedfellows?! What the fucking FUCK!? Benoit's not dead I knew it!
> 
> EDIT: OH! STRANGE bedfellow. I misread. Carry On :side:


LMAO!!!!! You ain't right!!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cena on a pole match featuring the IWC vs Kids and Girls. Winners get to do whatever they want to Cena.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Excited for the show tonight. RAW Roulette seems to always make for a fun show. I went to last year's RAW Roulette in Cincinnati and had a blast. Ochocinco was the guest host, Jericho/Hart Dynasty Steel Cage, Sheamus/Morrison Falls Count Anywhere, Cena/Orton Tables and the best part, Trading Places with William Regal and Goldust. It was a really good show.

With Bourne/Cara already set and a DDP appearance, this one's already looking good.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> Excited for the show tonight. RAW Roulette seems to always make for a fun show. I went to last year's RAW Roulette in Cincinnati and had a blast. Ochocinco was the guest host, Jericho/Hart Dynasty Steel Cage, Sheamus/Morrison Falls Count Anywhere, Cena/Orton Tables and the best part, Trading Places with William Regal and Goldust. It was a really good show.
> 
> With Bourne/Cara already set and a DDP appearance, this one's already looking good.


Sorry, pal. Anytime I see you're avi, I think of that dick head Loco.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

METTY said:


> DDP > Cena


QFT


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Like someone mentioned earlier, CM Punk vs Austin in a "trading places" match would be amazing


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

bboy said:


> God DDP? fpalm
> 
> Talk about making me want to turn off the tv. For an ex wcw wrestler I would usually say they had their peak 10 or so years ago, but on this occassion I don't think DDP even had a peak.


Yep, a 3 time world champion never had a peak.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So I'm guessing this "wheel" will have a pre-determined outcome?. Anyway another Tuesday Morning Raw to look forward to.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

I am not looking forward to having HBK back on the TV, I'll just change the channel, or mute the TV when he is on.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

When was the last time we saw a tornado tag match? I thought they only existed on SD vs RAW


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

I think there'll be a Blast From The Past match, and for WWE to use this as a key part of the night. Just a hunch anyway.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Lien said:


> I think there'll be a Blast From The Past match, and for WWE to use this as a key part of the night. Just a hunch anyway.


It's obviously just a way to introduce Sting.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

Lien said:


> I think there'll be a Blast From The Past match, and for WWE to use this as a key part of the night. Just a hunch anyway.


Could involve DX,its not that much in the past but HBK will be on Raw so why not HHH too.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

CC91 said:


> When was the last time we saw a tornado tag match? I thought they only existed on SD vs RAW


That's a very good point. Unless I have missed a recent one, it has been a really long time since there's been a Tornado Tag Team match (excluding specialty matches). I'm actually surprised that it hasn't been used more to freshen things up every now and then. As much as I love tag team matches, it can get a bit tedious and boring when it's the stipulation used for the main event on a great many occasions every year. I think that the Tornado stipulation could have been very effective to use during the RAW/Nexus rivalry. It allows for all hell to possibly break loose and adds a bit more excitement and unpredictability.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

RAW is cm punk and jimmies for me :gun:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> It's obviously just a way to introduce Sting.


Its that a scorpion on the lower left side of the wwe page.......STING!!!! :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

is Raw tonight on the same time? is it three hour?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is it three hour?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

2 hours


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

No, it is not 3 hours.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd mark out for Orton vs DDP but I doubt we'll be allowed to see RKO vs Diamond Cutter


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its also a double taping tonight.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

> *CMPunk
> I'm in full, "what are they going to do, fire me?" mode.*


 Words cannot express how much I am looking forward to Summer of Punk.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Punks re-signing with the WWE, i'm now convinced.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> I'd mark out for Orton vs DDP but I doubt we'll be allowed to see RKO vs Diamond Cutter


Orton better be on the show either way.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

The main event will be a tag match of some kind with HBK as the special guest referee with Cena having his hand raised at the end of the night after using the 5 moves of doom followed by having a photo op with the troops. Count on it

And the Bourne Sin Cara match will have interference by Dibiase or Ryan and ruin it. Or it will be ruined by making it something lame like a "something on a pole math" or a pillow fight or some crap like that.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Not surprised to see there'll be a Steel Cage match.

Hmph, get the Cell out man.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I would like to see The Miz vs. Alex Riley in the Steel Cage tonight.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Just put DDP and orton in the same ring...Money...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Never saw such a RAW.
Hope I enjoy it.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

is this a 3 hour RAW?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hopefully we will see evan Bourne vs sin cara


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how long till raw starts?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> how long till raw starts?



1 hour 5 minutes


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Days like today I wish I still lived in Vegas...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can't wait to see DDP.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Wish it was a 3 hour RAW so that it would be on already. Getting tired. Fuck having to wake up at 4am for work.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

hopefully it will be a good RAW tonight.. hopefully not to predictable..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Is the DDP thing actually happening? Would mark so hard.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Only watching because of HBK and now DDP!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Is the DDP thing actually happening? Would mark so hard.


Yeah, he's confirmed it on Twitter.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it a 3 hour Raw? 

Nah I'm kidding. If Raw ends with Shawn Michaels guest refereeing and cheating to help the face(s) win I'm gonna be mad. And sad. 

CM Punk is going to be even MORE candid? Bring it on!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> Nah I'm kidding. If Raw ends with Shawn Michaels guest refereeing and cheating to help the face(s) win I'm gonna be mad. And sad.


Prepare for madness. And sadness


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope HBK goes ape shit and Sweet Chin Musics every person on the roster...


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

via twitter

Zack Ryder faces Drew McIntyre in another dark match


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope they play DDP's theme music! I haven't seen him or heard his song in so many years.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

killacamt said:


> I hope HBK goes ape shit and Sweet Chin Musics every person on the roster...


"I just kicked Stan!" ::goes off and gives everyone in the hallway sweet chin music::


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bourne/sin cara confirmed


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

4 mins to go


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

they can just shut down the NCIS broadcast and turn RAW on early...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

mayobk said:


> via twitter
> 
> Zack Ryder faces Drew McIntyre in another dark match


I won't rule out a Raw appearance...but still.

Those fuckers.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ryder and McIntyre got put in ANOTHER dark match. Damn. Bring that feud to RAW already.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Watching WWE Vintage Collection before Raw here, they're showing Jushin Liger vs Ultimo Dragon for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title in the Tokyo Dome (Jan 4th, 1993). 

Now bring me the King of Badda-Bing!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I think what everybody wants to know is, will Booker be on commentary?! Need abit of Booker.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!!!! hoping for decent booking tonight.... woo woo woo you know it..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Ryder and McIntyre got put in ANOTHER dark match. Damn. Bring that feud to RAW already.


GOD NO i dont need that many piss breaks


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here we gooooooooooo


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

mayobk said:


> via twitter
> 
> Zack Ryder faces Drew McIntyre in another dark match


It sucks having to give up hope on one guy I really like, but I have to forget both of them. Ugh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Here we go Boys and Girls


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

WERE GOING UP TONIGHT HEY


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Time for raw yaaaay


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hope for another solid show.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did you do your yoga today?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

monday nitroooo....erm raw


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

boooooooooooooooookah


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Look at dat spinning right dere!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LKAJWFLKAHSFLKASJFLKA


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

HBK!!!!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BOOKAH on the roulette. nice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HBK!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mr. Wrestlemania!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HBK


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

H.B.K !


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Booker looked like an ass.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HBK first, awesome!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HBK!!!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Over acting rite dere.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

HBK!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HBK!

GREAT way to start the show


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Good Start!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

God damn,just Cole and Lawler on commentary.Hopefully Booker joins them later.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HBK!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hbk to open great start


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao booker's facial expression

starting with HBK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HBK Kicking Shiz off


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dere he is, RIGHT DERE HBK!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WTH? Aren't those random red hands on the tron the same ones the Miz has for his entrance? That's retarded


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

theres my mark out moment already just hearing that theme song...


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_HBK's still alive?

Thought he died in a car crash_


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBK woooooo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HBK looks like he just got back from gutting a deer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _HBK's still alive?
> 
> Thought he died in a car crash_


Huh?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shit crowd already.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HBK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't think that will be the last time we hear that from Shawn Michaels.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

just like the rock eh?


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

ADR to come out and try to get heat.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Shawn Michaels for GM


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't wait to hear what Michaels has got planned.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

lmfao I marked for Booker being the wheel spinner

RIGHT DERE RIGHT DERE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"the guy behind cant see" 

:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Back for good?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

psx71 said:


> Shawn Michaels for GM


This Plz. 

Please don't let HBK go back into the Ring.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Great sign sighting: The guy behind me can't see


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

leon79 said:


> Back for good?


Like The Rock.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Back for good?




take that?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fucking HBK :lmao


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS PUNKAGE


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Shameless Pugs


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is there anyone more comfortable on a mic?

Maybe there is...

CM PUNK AND SHAWN MICHAELS, FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oooooh!!!! Punk/HBK mic time!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao

CM Punk, certified GETTIN' IT!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk wooooooo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shameless Plug :lmao

Edit 

PUNK!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

punk hbk !!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PUNK!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SHAMELESS PUGS

FUCK YEAH CM PUNK


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PUNK!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lol I fucking love HBK.... CM PUNK AND HBK to start off RAW? Hell yeah.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol,that show sounds awful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge....


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Predictable, yet satisfying

CM PUNK 

but why with these 2 assholes


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, this should be great interaction.

What's up with Mason?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn. Mason's injured. He must have tried to spell I.Q. and suffered an aneurysm.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk out to interrupt HBK. This could be good.


----------



## hitman_1128 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes punk n hbk. Great way to start raw.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

HBK vs CM Punk...................tonight on RAW


let's make it happen


fuck retirement


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck off punk you are not welcome here anymore


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Mason Ryan is injured....well there goes Batista Version 2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i think HHH should be involved in this.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I really wish they'd just be called "The Nexus", instead of the New Nexus.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

HBK and Punk segment? Board crash.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey look! Its CM Punk & two other guys! 

I would have loved to have a Punk/Michaels feud & match prior to Michaels' retirement.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn, Punk!! Drop the damn Nexus bullshit!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> HBK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND CM PUNK!!!! with the Nexus.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk and HBK! I so happy!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

marking the fuck out for the "i like turtles" sign


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ The bow and arrow.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Punk and HBK?! Jheez. Marking out bro!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey look, it's Punk and 2 useless people with pennies around their waists!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Two GODS in the ring.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

CM Punk....


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CROSSBOW


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Another huge pop for Punk leaving


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Panther said:


> Two GODS in the ring.


HBK and otunga? i agree.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

[HIDE=]"Some1 plz stream..."[/HIDE]


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Michael McGuillicutty with a belt around his waist looks so, so wrong.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh I'm loving this :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao!!!!

CM Punk with the imitation! Hilarious!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shawn looks kind of fat in that shirt.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Shawnee micheals is wearing two different shoes


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Punk is the greatest.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is gold lol


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Is it just me, or is CM Punk making this segment right on the spot?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good start so far


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Cm Punk showing why he's one of the best on the mic.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Please no John Cena in this promo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn you Punk for leaving


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Shawn looks kind of fat in that shirt.


He has been hunting alot lately.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk/Michaels tonight?!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

What is this blasphemy?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

future Punk? aren't you kinda the "present"?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"At the end of the day... just so you know... the reason they cheer me, is because they know, I'm better than you..." lol fucking epic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Better Than Cena" sign! LOL!!

Yes, Punk & Michaels are both Better than Cena.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Please no John Cena in this promo.


if only

sadly any second now...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk vs. HBK at Summerslam possibly? I can dig it. As long as its a one-time thing for HBK.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HBK stealing Punk's catchphrase = not cool


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No way!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG PUNK WENT THERE HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh shit :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Anymore". Ouch. Punk is hilarious.

Damn that superkick was quick.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Any more lol


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"ANYMORE!"


ROFLMAO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Burn


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOO Anymore...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Damn you Punk for leaving


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ouch :lmao


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

YES


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SWEET CHIN MUSIC!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

"Anymore!!" LMAO!! Priceless!!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

this is a good segment lol Punk is .good


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn Punk lmaooooo
we dont do drugs...
anymore!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

shit got real. "anymore"


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for coming Otunga.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

SWEET CHIN MUSIC!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

OTUNGA DOWN


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

He always superkicks the black guy in the groups


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Tung just got buried six feet under. EXCELLENT.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

bwahahahaha DOWN GOES OTUNGA!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Otunga is good for something


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I don't do drugs"
"Anymore" 

Punk is awesome! 

FUCK THAT FUCKING COMPUTER!!!! Don't ruin this please!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why otunga what's he ever done


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao Poor Otunga.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, he fires that SCM quicker than any gunslinger in history.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Punk!

"Anymore"!

David Otunga doesn't deserve to get Sweet Chin Music!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

OWNED :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Anymore" :lmao!!!

This Raw is starting off great!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I needed that. I really did.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HBK just made my night.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn, Shawn couldn't deal with Otunga's greatness. Jealousy is bad Shawn.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Sweet Chin Music #1

By the way, have we ever had Punk x HBK?


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

lol nexus is so useless just good for getting fucked up


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

BOOKER T
SPINAROONI

MARK OUT MARK OUT


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Gimmicks all round rite dere.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

eat that otunga im marking for hbk lol i nenver imagined that


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh booker is greatness


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

blast from the past? i think its time.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

everything about what just happend was fantastic


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

booker would be an awesome game-show host lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Just spin the wheel booker.....


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL at Otunga dead in the ring after the superkick


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

pillow fight for cm punk!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Vince is racist having the black man kicked


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Booker T presents Deal or no deal_


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh jesus christ.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

And not a single fuck was given...


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sweet Chin Music by HBK!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

WHAT DA HALE. DATS TRICKERY CAMERASHIP RIGHT DERE. WUT DA HALE DON'T TOUCH DAT MAN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He has a Mystery Opponent....even though he already had a mystery opponent before the wheel was spun...uh, ok.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Kane to job to Punk.....i guess that's ok


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sweet chest music...


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Damnit what did the say about "Anymore" ? Was adjusting my sound, can someone tell me?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Well that was gold.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha @ the Sweet Shoulder Music to McPerfect Jr.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

SIGH


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow the tag division is just a pile of ash now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhh myyy what a start to the show lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh well, no Michaels/Punk match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kane V Punk. Not bad.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That's your tag team champs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ugh punk vs kane...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This RAW feels so different. Hahahah.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Down goes less than perfect


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They seriously overestimate Kane's presence anymore.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"You CM PUNK.. have won an all expense paid trip.. to HELL!" lol @ Booker. Ah man I wish we could of seen Punk/HBK though. What a feud that would of been. The story would of wrote itself back in the SES days.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

GOLDEN promo by HBK & Punk!!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GOD DAMN IT I WANTED A FUCKING ON A POLE MATCH.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

something tells me with how Punk has been booked lately he will win the title from Cena and it will be revealed he signed a new deal...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

crowd thought it was taker booker was talking about. Still kane got a pop.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, those 2 jerkoffs don't deserve to receive Sweet Chin Music!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jordo said:


> Why otunga what's he ever done


Nothing, that's why he got it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Two weeks in a row, Punk shines as the Raw opener. See WWE, that's called _talent_.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Incoming henry interference #50049858


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm still chucking after Punk's HBK impression :lmao


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy crap it's a normal match!
I love RAW Roulette!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Did Book say there was a "____ on a Pole" match on the wheel? Russo booking again?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

What was that whole "Anymore" thing? Didn't catch it, someone tell me please.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Raykion said:


> Damnit what did the say about "Anymore" ? Was adjusting my sound, can someone tell me?


HBK said "we have similarities, we dont drink, we dont smoke, we dont do drugs"...

Punk: "anymore"


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Nexus have less credibility than Kane at this point.


----------



## hitman_1128 (Jan 10, 2008)

What the hell was that. A mystery opponent when his opponent was already a mystery and liked how kane jus so happened to be standing right tgere.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Raykion said:


> Damnit what did the say about "Anymore" ? Was adjusting my sound, can someone tell me?


Shawn: "We're both the same, we don't do drugs or drink..."
Punk: *cutting him off* "Anymore"

Call the fire department cause Shawn was burned! Ouch. :lmao


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

amazing start to raw keep it up


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

King Wrex said:


> Nothing, that's why he got it.


:lmao


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

great segment but it leads to this match. lame


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> This RAW feels so different. Hahahah.


Because they are letting Punk show his Greatness.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

And to think WWE will be losing Cm Punk in just a few short weeks. God damn it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I know this may make me sound really stupid but for a second I thought he meant Undertaker


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Nice way to kick off RAW, Punk and HBK were gold, but it's just downright cruel to tease a dream match like that.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

mason ryan was injured?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Shawn: "We're both the same, we don't do drugs or drink..."
> Punk: *cutting him off* "Anymore"
> 
> Call the fire department cause Shawn was burned! Ouch. :lmao


OOOOWWWW

Punk really said that? Oh god, that was so not in the script :lmao :lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

That "anymore" comment just made my night. Thank you Punk :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

When he said hell my monkey brain thought "Hell in a Cell". Too bad.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

hitman_1128 said:


> What the hell was that. A mystery opponent when his opponent was already a mystery and liked how kane jus so happened to be standing right tgere.


Almost as quick as their voting system.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The Tag Division just jobbed to HBK :lmao


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

they keep teasing these dream matches for me that will likely never happen both involving punk..punk vs austin punk vs hbk


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk: as big a loss to the WWE as HBK?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think anyone in the crowd caught the "anymore" line.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Raykion said:


> What was that whole "Anymore" thing? Didn't catch it, someone tell me please.


HBK said he and Punk were kinda alike in some areas. They both didn't smoke, drink, or do drugs, and CM Punk jumped in and said, "Anymore!" HBK said, "Fair enough."

Burn!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Anymore.. LOL Punk you're a legend! Will be a say day for the WWE when he leaves.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

..so when is Kane retiring? No disrespect for the guy but theres nothing special about "Kane" anymore.

By the way Cole, not all of Nexus has been knocked out. Mason Ryan is still somewhere in the back.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

killacamt said:


> something tells me with how Punk has been booked lately he will win the title from Cena and it will be revealed he signed a new deal...


i'd rather him leave, and take that ridiculous spinning upside down W whatever the fuck it is now belt with him and we get a REAL title back.

but i'd mark out like a school girl if he stayed.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

HBK pwned by Punk...


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Show should have started with Cena/Punk in the ring.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> mason ryan was injured?


Yeah, as I stated, he must have beeen trying to spell I.Q. and suffered an aneurysm.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Part of me thinks that WWE is going to ruin the Bourne/Sin Cara match because of a stupid Roulette gimmick fpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MARK RATINGS HENRY


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> We finally found something @DavidOtunga can master: laying on the mat doing nothing. #RAWTonight


And how!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mark Henry....still trying with him, huh?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> When he said hell my monkey brain thought "Hell in a Cell". Too bad.


:lmao if the cell came down the ramp ready to fight.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

This Mark Henry push makes me want to never watch Smackdown again, but ffs don't let it spillover to Raw

Booker T is the only thing keeping me tuned in to SD until Sheamus comes back


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to spoil the Ratings interference there guys.....


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

damn...............I really wish HBK was just wrestling p/t or something now. The dude clearly had another 5-10 solid years left in him.

ah well.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the mothafuckin silver back Mark Henry... nice hype video there...


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

am I the only one who had Ezekiel Jackson's theme song start playing in his head in the middle of the Mark Henry video package?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Punk you get a mystery guest who happens to be stood next to me ftc


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was really hoping for Punk/Michaels along with the rest of the WWE Universe.


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

the roulette is rigged too smh @ wwe ... how was kane standing there


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kazz said:


> Yeah, as I stated, he must have beeen trying to spell I.Q. and suffered an aneurysm.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

orton vs henry on sd? ugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM PUNK CHANT!!!

Fuckin' hey!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Punk: as big a loss to the WWE as HBK?


I wouldn't say that. Punk's got a ways to go before he reaches the stature of Shawn Michaels.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

CM PUNK chants begin
loud as fuck 2


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, huge Punk chants out of nowhere.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CM Punk chants


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

mayobk said:


> the roulette is rigged too smh @ wwe ... how was kane standing there


I don't think there's any debate about that.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL HBK didn't expect that "anymore" when he agreed to come back for this raw


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cm punk chants


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cm Punk chants. I love this crowd already


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

It's funny how the announcers are ignoring the CM Punk chants!! lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, extremely loud Punk chants. 
I really hope he isn't leaving.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Daniel97 said:


> Show should have started with Cena/Punk in the ring.


I agree, who does HBK think he is?!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CM Punk chants. How the fuck has this board NOT crashed yet? We're getting Punk overload here.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

So... what was the point of Shawn Michaels again?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

CharlieSheen said:


> This Mark Henry push makes me want to never watch Smackdown again, but ffs don't let it spillover to Raw
> 
> Booker T is the only thing keeping me tuned in to SD until Sheamus comes back


Don't worry, Henry is only there until Summerslam because they can't keep going to Christian after MITB.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

CM Punk chants. Crowd looks to be cool


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus, punk is really flexible.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahh CM PUNK chants! I hope this crowed is as good as last weeks was!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm going to miss my splooge Mondays.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mayobk said:


> the roulette is rigged too smh @ wwe ... how was kane standing there


its always been rigged.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

3 different CM Punk chants. Holy shit


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk is staying IMO.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WWE should troll the fans and make Sin Cara vs. Evan Bourne a pillow fight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

mayobk said:


> the roulette is rigged too smh @ wwe ... how was kane standing there


When has it ever not been rigged?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"He only has himself to blame for not being a fan favorite" while the audience just finished chanting for CM Punk..


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I like how Jerry and Cole talking about how the WWE universe does not appreciate Punk when they were just chanting his name.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow Punk rolled out of the ring


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

anyone else remember when Kane was good?

sad panda.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

HBK delivered some Sweet Shoulder Music to McGillicutty fpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i hope punk is trolling us with "leaving"


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh God, Cole's reading CM Punk's Twitter account out on the air. Something tells me this whole leaving biz is a huge work.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

MMN said:


> WWE should troll the fans and make Sin Cara vs. Evan Bourne a pillow fight.


I'd die laughing

CM Punk is trolling fans as we speak lololol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CM Punk quitting. Life really can imitate art.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. That was a waste.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

CharlieSheen said:


> 3 different CM Punk chants. Holy shit


people are starting to mis him already.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Walk out on these hos!!!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

meh


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane wins a match!!!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What are you gonna do? Fire me?

LMAO


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao at Punk


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

MMN said:


> WWE should troll the fans and make Sin Cara vs. Evan Bourne a pillow fight.


this!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Do not want.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really? Punk couldn't just beat Kane? What's Kane doing of importance?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"what are they gona do, fire me?" 

kane looks so happy :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Big Show V Del Rio

Pillow fight

BOOK IT!!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

I get the feeling the show has already peaked.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane looks terrible. 

So Punk's character now is basically "I don't give a shit!". LOL!!! That's kind of great actually.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

First that abortion of a match, then Cena/Truth?

AND ADR/Show??

what a fucking snore fest


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

gay


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

So tonights a re-hash of Capitol Punishment?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jimmy on a pole match


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

ah fuck.. ADR vs Big Show? Shit just went down hill quick.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Del Rio-Big show will get something stupid.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

how do they rig it? i know its always rigged, but how do u rig a wheel spin? ive always wondered that


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, their intentions with that booking were good.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena Truth trading places, i so wanna see Cena act like truth


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, since nothing is stopping the wheel from repeating itself, maybe Kane will be in every match.

8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena/truth in a special guest referee match


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

cena vs r truth in a little jimmy in a pole match


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Like someone mentioned, this show has already peaked!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

show great so far keep it up


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Kane looks terrible.
> 
> So Punk's character now is basically "I don't give a shit!". LOL!!! That's kind of great actually.


Uhh it might not be a character


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

What happened on the show so far?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

randy. riley. JIMMY!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

wwefrank said:


> show great so far keep it up


rofl your killing me dawg


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

HBK is tweeting right now....Seriously?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> So tonights a re-hash of Capitol Punishment?


Great. So whens the Obama impersonator coming out


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Punk just does not give a shit! LOL fucking legend.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> What happened on the show so far?


hbk/punk promo

punk vs kane


----------



## the dooch (Jun 20, 2011)

it's obviously rigged..when booked spun the wheel at the start of the show, it just kept spinning.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

charlie sheen great opening segment decent match what been wrong with raw so fa rlol


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

lou76 said:


> HBK is tweeting right now....Seriously?


What is he tweeting?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Alicenchains said:


> Cena Truth trading places, i so wanna see Cena act like truth


I'm half and half with this option.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

the dooch said:


> it's obviously rigged..when booked spun the wheel at the start of the show, it just kept spinning.


Wait, you mean to tell me a wrestling event is predetermined???


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Daniel97 said:


> Show should have started with Cena/Punk in the ring.


A segment that starts with John Cena well I never!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cara vs Bourne plz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! Its the match we were supposed to get last week.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

yay!!! wait oh god it's a raw roulette match?!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Edit NVM


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WITHOUT FACE!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

@ShawnMichaels_ "That's it !! I feel like kickin somebody else. I gotta go find another victim"


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

King with his first lame joke of the night


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

inb4 First Botch match.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

AWW SHIT. Sin Cara vs Bourne.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOOL faceless...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

please don't botch please don't botch please don't botch


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sin Cara getting a decent reaction.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

stop sucking so many derp-sicles king ffs!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Crowd is happy to see Sin Cara


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What an ovation? Nobody there knows who Sin Cara is.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cara V Bourne it seems.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god he didn't botch the trampoline jump this time on live tv.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cara/bourne pillow fight


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

deina_k said:


> What is he tweeting?


he tweeted " That's it!!. I feel like kickin somebody else. I gotta go find another Victim "


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Let's see what match this will be.


----------



## the dooch (Jun 20, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wait, you mean to tell me a wrestling event is predetermined???


fuck up cunto


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Sin Cara vs Bourne. BODYSLAM MATCH 8*D


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cara vs Bourne shall be a delightful match! Awesomeness happening!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The wheel lands on an iron man match.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sin Cara vs. Evan Bourne....MOTN? I hope so


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

wwefrank said:


> charlie sheen great opening segment decent match what been wrong with raw so fa rlol


Great interaction between Punk and HBK, sure, but that match wasn't decent, it sucked dick. The only entertaining thing was Punk leaving. 

I just find it hilarious because you say something along the lines of this was great or that was great keep it up going into every break.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Give these two time pretty plz.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

They actually made up for it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh shut up, Cole. You odious, little cunt.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Come on DANCE OFF!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear Bourne has the best troll music ever. Every time I hear it, I think he's actually getting a pop....it's just the fucking music effects. :lmao


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

"Crashed our servers"??!?! Yeah, ok.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Haha ringing the bell prematurely.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why did you ring the bell first if you still needed to spin the wheel? lol.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Booker was put on this earth to host Raw Roulette.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Booker is so hyped tonight lol.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

almost forgot to spin the wheel lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Why do they keep having this stupid lighting.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

flls count anywhere?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Lol. The ref screwed that up. Gotta spin the wheel first ref.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BOOKER T :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GOD DAYUM EVE.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

SIN CARA DOESN'T SPEAK ENGLISH HOW WILL HE KNOW THE MATCH TYPE???

Eve, damn girl nice tittays


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

I LOVE BOOKER SO MUCH.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL timekeeper botch


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

No Countout match. Wow, I'm sold.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Fuck yes, this will be great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god the stip wasn't bad. No countout doesn't effect the match much.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love you Booker :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

no countout so...still good


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol booker t is a legend


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

No countout?

ok


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

On like neckbone? Been in Truth's stash, Book?


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

No count outs?!!? I actually like it!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

HOW EXHILARATING!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol I love Booker T in this role! He should introduce the matches EVERY week!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

ROFL @ Booker's segments.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

On like Neckbones!!!

:lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

No Count Out


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING LAME!!! 

No Countouts! Who fucking cares?!?! LOL

OK, lets get a good match here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can someone translate that from the Booker to English dictionary?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CharlieSheen said:


> SIN CARA DOESN'T SPEAK ENGLISH HOW WILL HE KNOW THE MATCH TYPE???
> 
> Eve, damn girl nice tittays


The ref speaks spanish


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

This better be a good match, I have expectations


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

marked for Eve

Booker is making this stupid gimmick hilarious


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck booker t is hilarious 

cole: "booker t has a future" :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I love that it's No Countout but you can't see shit outside the ring thanks to the shitty Sin Cara lighting.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Bourne's character is such a ******.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

YES, WWE did something right.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Booker! LOL. Eve is so fucking hot.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

ROFLMFAO BOOKER GODDAMN MAN 

lmfao oh my god Im going to die


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

great match


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

No count out.....great.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Come on DANCE OFF!


I'm praying for that! That would be the best. :lmao jk

It's gonna be on like neckbone! :lmao

I'm STILL confused as to why Cara gets to have these freaking lights when he wrestles.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so why is the ring yellow?

is this part of Sin Cara's gimmick?


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

No countout is about as close to a straight match as you can get, so that's good with me.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm-DragMania


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy crap another normal match!
I love RAW Roulette even more!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL Power ranger chants.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

POWER RANGER


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Power Ranger chant!! LMAO!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

POWER RANGER! rofl


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Power Ranger chant :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

"Power Ranger!" chant :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh shut the fuck up. What is this, the Impact Zone?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

POWER RANGER CHANT!!! FTW!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao power ranger chants


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

camera angles are weird...


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Power Ranger chants...lolololol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaooo power ranger chants
hell nooo


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Power Ranger chant. That's fucking excellent.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

POWER RANGER

LMAO


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> so why is the ring yellow?
> 
> is this part of Sin Cara's gimmick?


It's the Botch Dimension.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"Power Ranger!"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao FUCKING POWER RANGER CHANTS.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Now there is a power rangers chant. Only in Vegas. lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

POW-ER RAN-GER! :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Power Ranger :lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

POWER RANGER chants?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"Power Rangers"


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Power Ranger Chants???? LOL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

POWER RANGER LOL


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

lol @ "ref didnt even start a count, good job!"

Yeah I'm glad the ref is actually paying attention !!!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Power Ranger chant??? really, its not like he looks like MVP first did when he debuted all them years ago...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

"It's on like neckbone." Love Booker T


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

lol power ranger chants


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Power Ranger Chant?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

power ranger chants :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i dont like the color lights when sin cara wrestles


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Was I hearing "power ranger" chants?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

POWER RANGER? OMG this crowd :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Those were some vintage MVP chants...

...

Right dere!


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought the "anymore" comment was the best of the night but the Power Ranger Chant tops that


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

These Sin Cara lights are obnoxious and completely unnecessary....


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Thomas and Mack Center is about as impressed with Sin Cara as I am

only WWe could make a match between these two lame


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes thaht's the chant


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck yes @ them giving this match some time.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

USA chants. Isn't Bourne from South Africa?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The hell was that? Bourne just hopped out of the way of a dropkick?


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Sin Cara was going for the F5, hells yeah!


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

The crowd will make this RAW worthy :lmao


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

WHAT A FUCKING MATCH.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cool match we got going here.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_What's with the lighting in the ring, looks like a cheap titty bar_


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

The fuck was that supposed to be?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm not complaining about the ligths or anything but what the hell is going on with the lights?


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

This match is like a Fire Pro Wrestling match. Awesome.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

botchamania


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

anti-cena chants? or piss take of cara?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> USA chants. Isn't Bourne from South Africa?


No, he's from St. Louis. You're thinking of Justin Gabriel.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> USA chants. Isn't Bourne from South Africa?


That's Justin Gabriel.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> USA chants. Isn't Bourne from South Africa?


they're in Vegas....not exactly the smartest city on Earth


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

lol Does this crowd have it against Sin Cara? First "Power Ranger" chants and then "USA" Chants.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> These Sin Cara lights are obnoxious and completely unnecessary....


It's making me hate him, actually.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

The spots are ok but the transitions between are sloppy.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

And this is why taking out the Cruseirweight Championship of WWE was one of the worst things Vince has ever done. 

What a fucking match.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Why cant matches be like this all the time?!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Pretty good, could have been better.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Too short,decent match though.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That match deserved a better ending.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome match !


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Another great win by Sin Cara


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

good lil match there I wish they would've had more time...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Botched finish for the win! 

That match was fun though.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

wtf was that? Is that his finisher? Looked wrong.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

So hopping EB wins this, not the Power ranger


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Great, GREAT match!!! Sloppy finish, but otherwise, that was tha shit!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....ow..


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Nice match. Seems to have riled the crowd up a bit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lame finish. i wanted to see that backflip rock bottom off the top rope.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

good match


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> USA chants. Isn't Bourne from South Africa?



He was born in Missouri. You are thinking of Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, Cara's finishers need _work_.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Botchamania sign!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Sin Cara, the next Goldberg! He's undefeated! Fuck yeah hahaha


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

botch a mania sign lololololol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that match could've been better.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match, Bourne looked like he ate it on the finish.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match loved it


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was a really good TV match. Nicely done, gentlemen!


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok so he wins with a huricanrana that sucked


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Woah, awesome match. Damn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. He lost that that? I guess that was a head scissors facebuster? Didn't think he'd get pinned by that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sin should've done that top rope flip move with Bourne. Definitely would have looked flawless with those two.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Was that ending botched? Looks all kinds of wrong.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FACK!!! Fucked up La Mistica AGAIN. WWE and Lucha style are just too different.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So...is this Raw supposed to be inter-brand or are SmackDown superstars on just for the lulz?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

still botching i see


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shingo said:


> Why cant matches be like this all the time?!


Because matches like this make Vince fall asleep.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

SINberg.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

was that the la mistica?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

That was a very good match


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Spin the wheel dawg.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh...Kofi is adorable.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Solid match. Too short.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice finish...

I thought La Mistica was meant to be a submission move, I preferred that...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

My bad, Bourne is from Missouri. I wish there was some time, and some of the transitions seemed a bit slow and clunky. Booker is a great game show host sort of guy.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh look! It's Kofi KingZZZZZZZzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

botchamania sign :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kofi looks like he just got done crying. 

Kofi & Ziggler again? Jeez! How many matches have they had in the last year?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

booker T has a younger brother?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Poor crowd, it only goes downhill from here.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

My weekly dose of Vickie, yum.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Dolph/Kofi again damn


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bourne looked a bit nervous, good match.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

WOAH 

WAIT A MINUTE


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

2 out of 3 falls?

edit: damn, shoulda known


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ANOTHER FUCKING KOFI VS. DOLPH MATCH?


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Shit match. Gymnasts attempting to wrestle.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

For some reason, I love Kofi's voice.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler vs Kofi for the 789th time


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

god the epicness if truth gets 'song and dance'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Of all the matches, Kofi?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice Kofi, you've come a long ways from sounding like a Jamaican.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOOOOL BOOKER!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Another Ziggler/Kingston match?
They need to let Kofi talk more as well,doesn't get nearly enough time on the mic.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Wow. He lost that that? I guess that was a head scissors facebuster? Didn't think he'd get pinned by that.


If you'd been watching Sin Cara every night on SD then you'd know that that is his finishing move.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Booker just cracks me up sooo much!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love Booker T more than any of you could ever know.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ddp sighting


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Booker is brilliant :lmao


Kofi/Ziggler again. Ah well, never disappoints


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Good match. Props to WWE for giving the fans what they wanted to see. I was a little worried when they spun the wheel, I didn't want the match to get ruined, but the No Count Outs stipulation actually was a benefit to the match. I'd like to see more matches between these two in the future.

Glad we get to see Kingston vs. Ziggler again.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Clearly you've got to with a Vickie Guerrero on a Pole Match. Or Strange Bedfellows?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

kofi kingston and dolph ziggler there goes raw's momentum


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This should be good.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

sin car and bourne was great and kofi and ziggler will put on another great match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shepard said:


> Nice finish...
> 
> I thought La Mistica was meant to be a submission move, I preferred that...


It definitely looks like that was what he was going to do but then realized where he was lol


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

That WCW DVD looks damn good


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW Another normal match!!!
This is so exciting, how do they come up with this stuff!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

so no pig on a pole match


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I love Booker T more than any of you could ever know.


I'm there with you. I nearly fall out of my seat laughing every time they show him talking about the wheel


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

...and just maybe Vicky will interfere


----------



## hitman_1128 (Jan 10, 2008)

Really whats the point of doing raw roulette. 3 regular one on one matches so far one with no countout.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are plugging the hell out of that WCW DVD. Nash to break The Giant's neck again at Summerslam plz.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sin Cara vs. Undertaker for Mania next year. Streak vs. Streak.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bourne - Sin Cara was kind of boring :/

The fast paced stuff was great, but the back and forth strikes that slowed it down kind of made it lame.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Truth vs Cena

Little Jimmy on a Pole match - Book it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Are they basically giving us Raw's side of OTL again? ADR/Show, Truth/Cena & Ziggler/Kofi? Sorry for people who paid for that show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This entire show should be Booker spinning the wheel. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

So far this RAW been a lot of fun. But just knowing that ADR vs Big Show is on the way saddens me... god I hope R-TRUTH ends up with some fucked up stipulation. It'll be gold!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

hitman_1128 said:


> Really whats the point of doing raw roulette. 3 regular one on one matches so far one with no countout.


All about Booker's face time sucka


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

I wasent a huge fan of bourne and cara as it should have been. Id love to see kofi detroy ziggler however


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Headliner said:


> They are plugging the hell out of that WCW DVD. Nash to break The Giant's neck again at Summerslam plz.


Isn't Chris Benoit in that DVD? Like a sighting or something?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Should just have 2hours of Booker spinning the wheel tbh.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Striker said:


> This entire show should be Booker spinning the wheel. I'm not even kidding.


Who thought you were kidding?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Striker said:


> This entire show should be Booker spinning the wheel. I'm not even kidding.


DDP will probably spin the wheel with him at some point which will be gold, but god I hope he gets his old ass in the ring for a real segment.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Booker segments/Punk > this whole show atm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Striker said:


> This entire show should be Booker spinning the wheel. I'm not even kidding.


who wouldn't love 2 hrs of Booker-isms


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Striker said:


> This entire show should be Booker spinning the wheel. I'm not even kidding.


Oh look its 'Free spin' again.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Striker said:


> This entire show should be Booker spinning the wheel. I'm not even kidding.


With Mark Henry by his side. Ratings will SkyRocket.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

psx71 said:


> Isn't Chris Benoit in that DVD? Like a sighting or something?


It's his ghost.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Bring on McIntyre !


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Am I the only one who thought, Shane O Mac?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Thought we were using Shane's theme for MITB? Ah shucks.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''It only happens once a year.''

Just like every other PPV then, Cole?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF 8 man ladder matches are cluster fucks.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Shanes theme!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> My weekly dose of Vickie, yum.



yum indeed


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

isn't that donald trump's theme song?? :lmao


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ADR will win that


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

The fuck? No Ziggler in MiTB?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh Mysterio.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Raw Money in the Bank is gonna be fucking awesome!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Isn't Chris Benoit in that DVD? Like a sighting or something?


Hes on there quite a bit tbh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No Ziggler in the MITB? How the fuck.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going to be so pissed if they give the win to ADR.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Del Rio will win the MITB for Raw.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MCINTYRE?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like ADR is a shoe in for MiTB Raw winner


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, you know. Don't have ANY qualifiying matches or anything WWE....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That actually looks like a good lineup for the Raw MiTB match.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I like Alex Riley, but wtf has he done to deserve to be in MITB match? lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Mysterio, Bourne and Kingston

Only two of those will emerge alive.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent MITB field for Raw, just give it to ADR though.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

It seems ADR will win Raw's MITB.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

riley or truth or adr to win mitb


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She looks AMAZING!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Truth for MiTB. Promos would be gold. ADR will win thought.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Theproof said:


> That WCW DVD looks damn good


it's a fantastic $20 investment


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

No Ziggler in MITB? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NUNZIO!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

So yeah, Del Rio's probably winning MiTB too... 

Was it me or was Ziggler not even in that match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone cut Tito's fucking mic. Seriously.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Bring on McIntyre !


THIS


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Is Nunzio going to be the ref again?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Slim Slow? Nutty Professor jokes? Really, King? Really?





















REALLY?!?!?!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Pretty solid Raw MITB field. Would have liked to see Dolph in there though. Guess that means there is going to be an IC title match on the card.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Slimslow.

OMG LMAO LOL, it's funny because she isn't fat. Oh King you so crazay.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dear God almighty shoot me! Get her off my TV please. 

THANK YOU REFEREES!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Nunzio sighting


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ziggler's booty is insane.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

I want HHH


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ziggler is us champ hence why he isnt in the MITB.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ahahaha, Ziggler's Entrance video is completely made up of Kofi Kingston matches



and here's another!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What is Lawler talking about? Slim Slow? It looks like Guerrero has lost 50 pounds the right way. She's looking great.

Botch A Mania sing was good.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

I would guess that Riley would probably win Mitb. Although they could be willing to waste it on del rio, just like the rumble,


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Dolph's whole titantron video was Ziggler vs Kofi... 

That's how many times they've faced each other.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

KINGSTON VS ZIGGLER VERSION 4,648


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Still a few weeks to MiTB.. Dolph could find his way in somehow


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz back to back money in the bank winner, Alberto Del Rio got the rumble


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> No Ziggler in the MITB? How the fuck.





Y2J Problem said:


> The fuck? No Ziggler in MiTB?


I know right? It's not like he has a title he could defend or anything...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone on the RAW roster who isn't in that match should just forget about ever getting a serious push.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

RAW NEEDS MIZ


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

No Ziggler, means he isn't losing the title tonight... And will be it on the line at the PPV probably.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> I know right? It's not like he has a title he could defend or something...


You mean like Miz last year?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Ziggler is not gong to be in the match because hes gonna defend the title against kofi obv


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Aid180 said:


> I'm pretty sure Dolph's whole titantron video was Ziggler vs Kofi...
> 
> That's how many times they've faced each other.


According to Brian Alverez...28 times since 09.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*sigh* i honestly just don't care about this match


also loling at how Dolph went back to old Dolph


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DubC said:


> Ziggler is us champ hence why he isnt in the MITB.


Eh it's not like they haven't done it before.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude, these two have faced each other at the very least 242 times! F!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DubC said:


> Ziggler is us champ hence why he isnt in the MITB.


The Miz was US Champ when he won last year.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

DubC said:


> Ziggler is us champ hence why he isnt in the MITB.


So was Miz when he won MiTB last year

and I love Dolph and don't mind Kofi but shit WWe lay the fuck off this match


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent decision by WWE: ADR or heel Truth wins and successfully cashes in MitB.

"What the flying fuck were they thinking?" decision: Miz or Riley wins MitB


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I actually see Alex Riley winning money in the bank. He has a lot of experience with briefcases and it'd help his face push tremendously winning the title back from CM Punk.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

DubC said:


> Ziggler is us champ hence why he isnt in the MITB.


Because there's never been an IC or US champion in MITB before?


----------



## airtrent73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, so this week is the ACTUAL power to the people week. I mean, first the Bourne vs. Sin Car match, and now Vicki banned from ringside during Dolph vs. Kofi. Those were both matches that were supposedly voted on last week and did not go the way the people would likely have actually voted. WWE must have caught quite a shit storm after that.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Wow, no Ziggler in the Money in the Bank Ladder match? I'm pretty shocked and disappointed by that.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like WWE is just making up for their Power to the People.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Why the fuck is Swagger in the MitB?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Who do you guys see winning Raw's MiTB? I've got my money on Kingston or Riley for now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

It will be all kinds of messed up if Del Rio wins the MITB and cashes it in just to loose lmaoo


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

DubC said:


> Ziggler is us champ hence why he isnt in the MITB.


I was just about to say this. Thank God Kofi lost the title to him. I would've been pissed if he wasn't in it.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I thought of Shane when I heard the "money, Money" at first, but that was really Trumps entrance music. Shanes was "Here comes the money...".

Is this match over yet? I was done with this fued when they were on Smackdown.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

BallinGid said:


> Ziggler is not gong to be in the match because hes gonna defend the title against kofi obv


Lol,try again.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The hilarious thing is, even though this match has been done a trillion times, this was the perfect chance to give them a completely wild stipulation to at least inject a little interest and originality into it.

But no!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What will the match between Zach Ryder and catering be?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Is this even a title match?


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh yeah Miz did win it as US champ. Hmmmmm...Who knows why Dolph isnt in it then.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What will the match between Zach Ryder and catering be?


He'll probably get in a pillow fight with Hornswaggle and lose.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I wonder if these 2 work house shows together. Have they wrestled anyone besides one another in the past year?

maybe WWE is trying to duplicate the Boooker T Chris Benoit feud.. but even that was only 7 matches


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> I know right? It's not like he has a title he could defend or anything...


Because all of a sudden the midcard belts matter?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

No Dolph in the MITB match...


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Who do you guys see winning Raw's MiTB? I've got my money on *Kingston or Riley *for now.


??????


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Fameasser.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz or Riley will win MITB.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Fameasser.


The best surprises always sneak up from behind...


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Fameasser.


Dolph seems like Billy Gunn's older, cooler brother.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If Bryan Alvarez is correct Ziggler/Kingston in a 1 on 1 match has happened 29 times in less than 2 years. Please. Enough. Jesus Christ. I thought the purpose of the draft was for fresh friendships and rivalries. Stop with Ziggler/Kingston. Its doing nothing for them.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Dolph is clearly going to defend his title against Ryder at the PPV. RATINGS BRO.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Miz or Riley will win MITB.


God no.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's funny how little sense the end to last week's match made.

Also funny: how visibly bored these guys are with each other.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope The Troof wins MITB, dude has been the most entertaining one on RAW since he went crazy. 
ADR....I know he's amazing in the ring and all, but he just doesn't entertain me at all. A little bit, but his character is so generic like everyone else. Hahaha. Hence the word generic. 

They need to give Kofi some mic time and build up his character. I'm still pissed how they just stopped his AWESOME push back in '09 against Orton. He was really shinning then. 

Ziggler needs mic time too, but he needs to do ALL improv and just make up his own stuff cause dude is hilarious when he's not scripted.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I know these guys have faced off millions of times but there matches are always great.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Saint Bernard. hahahaha


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

EuropaEndlos said:


> The best surprises always sneak up from behind...


Not in prison...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can hear ya talking.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

king's vickie jokes are getting more annoying then when cole used vintage a lot


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

CharlieSheen said:


> I wonder if these 2 work house shows together. Have they wrestled anyone besides one another in the past year?
> 
> maybe WWE is trying to duplicate the Boooker T Chris Benoit feud.. but even that was only 7 matches




yes they do work house shows,,even this past week together


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

EuropaEndlos said:


> The best surprises always sneak up from behind...


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

bad ass dolph ziggler
the one dolph ziggler
the new ziggle outlaw


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What if we got Great Khali and Hornswoggle in a dance-off would u guys turn the channel?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kofi pulling an Orton.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> You mean like Miz last year?


So? They could have a plan for Ziggler to defend the title, hence why he isn't in MITB, and they didn't have one for Miz last year. Fucking simple.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice counter by Kofi


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess next week we'll get the rematch for the US title.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

lmao that was non title? what a joke


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> king's vickie jokes are getting more annoying then when cole used vintage a lot


When exactly did Cole stop using vintage alot?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SUPER Kingston!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that reign was pointless, lol.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice spot with the rope bounce, but this wasn't for the title??! Stupid.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I bet Kofi is wishing he used his stipulation now for "Title Match"


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice stuff from both guys. Great sequence by Kofi to end the match.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

CharlieSheen said:


> Dolph seems like Billy Gunn's older, cooler brother.



Cooler? Mr. Ass was the best!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

OUT OF NO WHERE !!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kofi gets another US title shot...most likely


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SoupMan Prime said:


> I know these guys have faced off millions of times but there matches are always great.


Yeah, I'm mad they've faced off this many times, but I definitely agree with you. 
The problem is that neither of them have character development so it's not really helping them.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Well that reign was pointless, lol.





Hey it's Maurice!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good match.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

kofi wins again


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Hahaha time for Booker!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Little Jimmy on a pole match?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

If WWE were smart,they'd give it to Kofi. Guys been over for the last three or so years,despite doing nothing of note since his feud with Orton.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sim Punk. Oh Booker. :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I will admit, that was a good finish. Builds heat for Ziggler winning at MitB.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BOOKAH.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait Wait, it wasn't for the title?!?! 

Must have missed that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Good lord. MARYSE.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Borias said:


> I bet Kofi is wishing he used his stipulation now for "Title Match"



lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Awww yeah it's Maryse!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Booker gets all the bitches


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

maryse :yum


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

People that think Maryse is ugly probably thing Vicki is hot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Maryse, wow.....


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

R-Truth vs John Cena in a Pillowfight Match

Please


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

"Marrisse" :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker losing his mind while Maryse stares blankly at the camera.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So stupid booking, well done WWE...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Maryse!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CALLING IT NOW. Cena vs Truth with HBK as special referee.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JUST WHO MAKE DA SPINS!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They actually look great together.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What the fuck, a strange bedfellows match?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Maryse is so damn fine.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Maryse eye fucking alberto


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Handicap match I bet


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> People that think Maryse is ugly probably thing Vicki is hot.


both are good lookin to a real man............


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Booker is hilarious.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> People that think Maryse is ugly probably thing Vicki is hot.


They're both hot...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tell me she did not just did that lmaoo
god i love booker man


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't let Maryse talk. Seriously, don't let her talk. Just stand there and look pretty honey. That's all you can do. 

Oh wow! A good gimmick pops up!


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

For those who whine about Del Rio not getting reactions ;

Here you go.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Gee I wonder if they were setting that wheel up... Still, cage match will be pretty funny.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

rigged wheel is rigged


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh Booker :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, she just did that!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cage match wasted on them


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Maryse looks fine!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Booker.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Sim Punk. Oh Booker. :lmao


A+ stuff

oh and wtf maryse is with ADR now? They are doing EVERYTHING to get him over


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Booker should just turn full black mode for each wheel spin.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope ADR wins when Big Show throws him into the cage and it breaks the side and swings open.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

And here was me thinking Cena vs Truth would be in a cage.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*RAW IS BOOKER*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Maryse!


I lol'd.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Booker is too damn good at this, lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Not in prison...


Your sig is absolutely awesome! :lmao :lmao



abrown0718 said:


>


FRIDAY! That's what I'm talking about! :lmao


Booker T has been the best part of this show. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Booker is fucking gold.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

TELL ME SHE DID NOT JUST SPIN DAT!

:lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok a good little piece there with Book, Maryse, and ADR. ADR showing off the character there. Cage match was pretty much a given hell it was in plain sight during the Bourne/Mistico match.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Maryse and ADR would make a good couple

Tho WWE is probably not into the whole interracial couple thing


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Total Package said:


> What the fuck, a strange bedfellows match?


I think it's a tag match where 2 enemies tag together.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I hope ADR wins when Big Show throws him into the cage and it breaks the side and swings open.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh shit ADR is getting pummled.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Booker is gonna use all of his lines before the show is up. "Tell me you did not just say that!" All thats left is "Save the drama for your momma" and "don't hate the player, hate the game".

Cage match! Finally something worth spinning.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

' I JUST SPIN THE WHEEL *EYES POP OUT*'

Booker T is why im watching!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Holy fuck, how fine was Maryse in that segment?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

See ADR is getting heat from a crowd who chant USA to a face.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Maryse and ADR have so much more chemistry than Maryse/DiBiase had... BOOK IT!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lets hope a singles match doesn't land on the "Tornado Gimmick". Would kind of nullify the gimmick.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> Maryse and ADR would make a good couple
> 
> Tho WWE is probably not into the whole interracial couple thing


I think that might work, though. Alberto's got a lot more charisma that Ted Dibiase, that's for sure!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

CALL THE PO-LICE ISSA CAGE MATCH 

actually the best stipulation probably. Easily the best thing for Big Show to be doing


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

It's too soon for Riley, in my opinion. I've got Kingston winning Money in the Bank.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Korvin said:


> Booker is gonna use all of his lines before the show is up. "Tell me you did not just say that!" All thats left is "Save the drama for your momma" and "don't hate the player, hate the game".
> 
> Cage match! Finally something worth spinning.


JOHN CENA! Truth is comin for you, .....!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Just about half way through and no DDP.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Korvin said:


> Booker is gonna use all of his lines before the show is up. "Tell me you did not just say that!" All thats left is "Save the drama for your momma" and "don't hate the player, hate the game".
> 
> Cage match! Finally something worth spinning.


He's inventing new lines as he goes. "ON LIKE NECKBONE!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> Maryse and ADR would make a good couple
> 
> Tho WWE is probably not into the whole interracial couple thing


WWE made Sexual Chocolate and Mae Young give birth to a hand.....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KEITH HERNANDEZ


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Show has been great so far tonight. I hope Big Show/Del Rio doesn't bring the momentum to a grinding halt


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Del Rio to win via some kind of fluky escape.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Still no Ricardo :/


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahahahaha


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

wait. Is Big Show feuding with ADR and Henry?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Whoever decided ADR needed to be free of Ricardo should be fired today.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Damn look at that lambo..


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

"In any manner"

Yeah, we're getting the St. Valentine's Day Massacre finish.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah i agree tmpko great show so far also lot of wrestling so far also did anyone hear that over limit drew over 200,000 buys gw


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kazz said:


> Just about half way through and no DDP.


They are doing a double taping, so he can be on in the second raw tonight.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

That car looks retarded


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HE MAY LEAVE IN AN AMBALAMPS.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

This guy couldn't get heat if he walked around with an oven.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i miss ricardo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Still no Ricardo


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Despite the wheel we all knew would be rigged being rigged, the show has been entertaining so far.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

why have ADR arrive in a motor when we already seen him backstage? lol


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

When's Ricardo coming back? Did he have surgery or something?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So where is Ricardo really?

Vacation?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I miss Ricardo.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

I miss Ricardo :/


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That car is actually Bumblebee in his new disguise. 

And ADR's tights are way too close to being the same color as his skin tone.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Kazz said:


> "In any manner"
> 
> Yeah, we're getting the St. Valentine's Day Massacre finish.


I wouldn't complain. 

That was a different type of cage though


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I swear WWE lowers the height of each Steele Cage they construct.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Striker said:


> HE MAY LEAVE IN AN AMBALAMPS.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why do people keep bringing up DDP??


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> Maryse and ADR would make a good couple
> 
> *Tho WWE is probably not into the whole interracial couple thing *


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I shall now begin calling Alberto by his English translation name:

Albert of the river!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Buckley said:


> Why do people keep bringing up DDP??


Because he's at Raw.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Show's character is weirdly bipolar.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Total Package said:


>


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> I swear WWE lowers the height of each Steele Cage they construct.


Two years from now, it will look like a pack n play


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Striker said:


> HE MAY LEAVE IN AN AMBALAMPS.


What's dis? /b/tards in my wrestlingforum?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at ADR's white thong. ***.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So where is Ricardo?

Sick? Vacation?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

"Go big or get lost"

Big Show looking for a job promoting Viagra once he retires?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm liking this new pattern of Cena not appearing until the main event. It's quite refreshing.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Please not a rehash of this on a LIVE broadcast!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are we getting the St. Valentine's Day Massacre finish or the No Way Out 2005 finish?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

mark henry is gonna bust the cage wall


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

please end this feud


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

NyQuil said:


> So where is Ricardo?
> 
> Sick? Vacation?


Adams Family Reunion.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> I'm liking this new pattern of Cena not appearing until the main event. It's quite refreshing.


Cena's probability of winning raises from 90% percent to 100% though. Tough odds either way. But at least you can hope the other way.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Que mark henry not being able to get the door open


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh fuck, he better get it right this time.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

uh oh! It's Mark "My heart don't pump Kool-Aid" Henry!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is Mark Henry's 4000th push...whoooo


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

hopefully this time Mark doesn't have as much trouble with the cage door :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I DO WHAT I WANNA DO.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Check the clock! The ratings are sky rocketing right now! He's going to set records with ratings since he's getting such a ridiculous push!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

What in the HALE is the point of the draft and branding in general?? People can just walk on any show they place, championship or not. SMH


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone have the gif of Henry failing to rip the cage door open? If so NOW is a perfect time to post it.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Is the door to the cage locked? Henry has broken through that before.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

hot damn. Ratings just went up


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This has turned into a match-up.




Look, I'm not imagining it anymore. Michael Cole has brain damage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Saw this on Spoony's WrestleWrestle Twitter: 

"I fucking guarantee you Vickie spends more time in the gym than Lawler does" LOL. 

This match is boring.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wait, he said "Baddah is bettah!"? I thought it was "Bettah is bettah!"

My version is bettah.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I thought the ring was supposed to break lol


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

HE DID IT!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

heeeey he didnt botch it this time.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

YES. Mark screwin up again. lol. Nice door rip though


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And just as I say the match is boring, we get a superplex from Big Show, lol. 

Kane ripped it off better, lol.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ZZZZzzzz.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

oh no not again


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

And the writers breathe a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This match was actually to get redemption for Mark Henry's botch.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> mark henry is gonna bust the cage wall


CALLED IT!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Not again.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

big boot by henry


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

WWell this time it was quick


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Where have we seen this before?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FACK

He succeeded this time.

TNA take notes. NO DQ IN A CAGE MATCH.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Oh WWE. So predictable.

Henry is called "World Strongest Man", you thought he was gonna just stand by without trying to get in, King?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL rehash of sd segment with batista


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why/How the fuck did Big Show end up there?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HOLY SHIT!!!

OK that looked scary!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy shit.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

How come every time Big Show gets attacked it ends hilariously?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

HAHAHA. Shit. wow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ha...haha :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was cool!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Atleast this crowd is alive.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:lmao at the cage wall



Holy shit chants too!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

"Holy shit!" :lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

holy shit indeed


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Holy Shit


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't stand that Henry's getting a push. 
But that RIGHT DERE, was SICK!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww I thought of Umaga right there.....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, how long has it been since a legit "Holy Shit!" chant?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Holy shit.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

A "holy shit" chant?

I'm marking out bro!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Dude looked like a fucking Gorilla jumping down from the ring to the floor lol.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol Big Show flew


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mark Henry is a beast tonight


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Mark, No_


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Where's Kane?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kazz said:


> "Holy shit!" :lmao


Holy shit chants? Can't remember the last time I heard those.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking hell son


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok shouldn't it be Zeke in Henry's spot since Zeke has a longer future ahead of him?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

did he say "IF I CALL FO AIR, YOU KEEP YO BILL PAYED!" ??


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Whose the suit out there?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Somebody's gonna get their wig split....


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Deja vu with the cage wall breaking


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

That is one cheap ass cage. 

...Angry Mark Henry is so comical.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> CALLED IT!


Called it x2!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Angry Henry is 1,000 time scarier then angry R-Truth.

Mark Henry - His heart don't pump Kool-Aid. He ain't playing. He does what he wants. He wishes somebody would.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Is Henry just copying Punk's new character? "What are you gonna do, fire me?" lol.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

lol at Henry's rambling and the holy shit chants. That shit was pretty sweet, though


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

YOU THINK IM PLAYIN? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was awesome. Mark Henry is too funny. He takes the you suck chants and insults personal. I SUCK? YOU OVER THERE I'M OVER HERE.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Henry just pulled a CM Punk 
"What's he gonna do, fire me?"


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha at Mark yelling at the fans


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

YOU THINK I'M PLAYIN'?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have officially become a Mark Henry fan


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

"BIGGER IS NOT BETTER....BETTER IS BETTER"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ditcka said:


> did he say "IF I CALL FO AIR, YOU KEEP YO BILL PAYED!" ??


Yup. I thought my ears were broken at first too..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

henry losing it


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That spot was way, way cooler than anything anybody in here predicted.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says, I'm loving Mark Henry and his one liners


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"If I charge for air, you keep your bill paid"? That's pretty awesome.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that was fucking amazing what an awesome show so far loving it


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Mark Henry has been absolutely awesome the last few weeks. Seriously. Can't believe I'm saying that.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Was that vince he said the whole firing thing to?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fan: You Suck!
Mark Henry: I Suck?! I'm over here and you over there! I'm over here and you over there!

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I love these new angry black heels (And before the bashing, yes I'm black).

I ain't playing!!

Add me to the Mark Henry bandwagon.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Black guys are why I love WWE nowaday's


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

holy shit chants for henry. sold. I am sold on this. Shame orton will make it mean nothing


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Angry Henry is 1,000 time scarier then angry R-Truth.
> 
> Mark Henry - His heart don't pump Kool-Aid. He ain't playing. He does what he wants. He wishes somebody would.


He was victim! He snapped!

WELL ENOUGH IS ENOUGH, AND IT'S TIME FOR A CHANGE!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

When he says its not over till he says it is is he talking about the attempts to push him and get him over ?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> "If I charge for air, you keep your bill paid"? That's pretty awesome.


What the hell does that mean?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I can barely breathe..I'm laughing MY ASS OFF RIGHT NOW. LMAO! I love it..
"If I charge for air, you keep your bill paid"
"I'm over here, you over there" 
"YOU THINK I'm PLAYING?!"


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ok shouldn't it be Zeke in Henry's spot since Zeke has a longer future ahead of him?


Just because they're two big black guys?
Henry's actually good on the stick though,whereas Zeke is pretty terrible.So pushing him over Zeke is a good idea.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao"IF I CHARGE YOU, YOU PAY YOUR BILL"


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Similar to Lashley's spot a few years ago.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

im over here, you're over there


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> "If I charge for air, you keep your bill paid"? That's pretty awesome.


He's been killing it lately


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

psx71 said:


> Black guys are why I love WWE nowaday's



Unfortunately since the black guys are now transitioning to heels its only a matter of time before WWE forces them into a stable since WWE thinks they should always team up.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

mark henry never got his chance to be the leader of the nation of domination....bring that bitch back!! Henry R-Truth Otunga Kofi Kingston Alicia Fox and Ezekial Jackson. Bring it back!! Every other stable has had successive incarnations why not the Nation of Domination?!

When I charge for air you keep your bill paid!!


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

This RAW has been surprisingly good so far.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> I have officially become a Mark Henry fan


That will surely raise the ratings! Mark Henry is the man! :ns


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> did he say "IF I CALL FO AIR, YOU KEEP YO BILL PAYED!" ??


Charge, not call.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Unfortunately since the black guys are now transitioning to heels its only a matter of time before WWE forces them into a stable since WWE thinks they should always team up.


Nation of Domination Baby!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Still waiting for an Angry Black Stable of Mark Henry, R-Truth, and Kharma


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> That spot was way, way cooler than anything anybody in here predicted.


Well yeah. It was easy to predict that he would break open the door, but big show falling down with the cage wall was unpredictable.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Unfortunately since the black guys are now transitioning to heels its only a matter of time before WWE forces them into a stable since WWE thinks they should always team up.


If it means the NOD theme makes a return, I'm all for this.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Reminded me of the Umaga/Bobby lashley cage segment.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

MArk Henry the GAWD. "If I charge for air, you keep your bill paid"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Fan: You Suck!
> Mark Henry: I Suck?! I'm over here and you over there! I'm over here and you over there!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> ...


Same here. R-Truth and Henry are the comedy highlights of the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I have never seen anything like this" 

Didn't Lashley do something similar to Umaga once?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

'Im over here and you're over there' LOL Ratings!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp, time to turn the channel.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WWE women have the worst themes.

Other than Kharma.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

LMAO MY AVATAR IS RELEVANT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy. Big pop for Kelly.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice pop for Kelly


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Huge pop for Kelly.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

No sir, Mr. Henry. I do not think you are playing.

Please do not kill me.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> mark henry never got his chance to be the leader of the nation of domination....bring that bitch back!! Henry R-Truth Otunga Kofi Kingston Alicia Fox and Ezekial Jackson. Bring it back!! Every other stable has had successive incarnations why not the Nation of Domination?!
> 
> When I charge for air you keep your bill paid!!


wont work in a post "we have a black president" day and age. what would they complain about?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus vegas loves kelly kelly.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol wow.. just wow... what an epic night.. Punk and Shawn "Not anymore..." Booker T being awesome... Bourne and Sin Cara's "Power Rangers" chants and Mark Henrys "I WISH SOMEBODY WOULD!" What's next?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan just came.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

On a pole match coming right up


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Woo. Divas.


At least Cole's entertaining somewhat throughout them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

piss break..time for coffee.

kelly kelly...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Guess you put the divas title on the only girl that actually gets a good reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pillow match on the way woo woo woo you know it.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

uh-oh its the divas match. hopefully it doesnt cause the wheel to have technical difficulties.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And from Henry greatness to a girl that can't run the ropes.


----------



## ohm4life (Jan 30, 2005)

lol...first Punk says are gonna fire him...then henry says you gonna fine him


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just remembered Mark Henry was a smackdown wrestler

Why is he on Raw?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> I can barely breathe..I'm laughing MY ASS OFF RIGHT NOW. LMAO! I love it..
> "If I charge for air, you keep your bill paid"
> "I'm over here, you over there"
> "YOU THINK I'm PLAYING?!"


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Mark Henry has been entertaining. What I'm loving most is the rambling after those beatdowns. He def needs to team with Truth and take the tag titles.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Here comes the pillow fight of the night. Le sigh, and this was going so well for once.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> WWE women have the worst themes.
> 
> Other than Kharma.


They're pretty good at alerting me to change the channel


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's Kelly's turn to be Diva's Champion. Eventually Nikki Bella will win the title.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

pillow fight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That fake crying is funny.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

why would big show be in between the ropes and the cage, poor spot


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

hai Kelly.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> WWE women have the worst themes.
> 
> Other than Kharma.


I was about to correct you before the edit  Lita's was pretty boss though.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TripleG said:


> "I have never seen anything like this"
> 
> Didn't Lashley do something similar to Umaga once?


Those idiots don't remember shit.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Is that some Justin motherfucking King?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, I'm ordering MitB now.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

in before handicap match


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

pillow fight clearly.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Big Show really hasn't had a nice last several weeks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Iron man match!!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

NO FREAKING WAY!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It seems that Raw is always better when we only get a lil bit of John Chena


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Technical masterpiece about to go down here.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pillow fight or on a pole match I guess.

Edit

Submission? Really?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow really? Could...be...interesting?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd like to tap Kelly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This...is going to be horrible. Oh no.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do any of these girls know submission holds? LOL


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

BOOKER T TIME!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you kidding? They don't even know any submissions.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd love to make The Bella's tap...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

submission clinic time


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Submission match ? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Submission match? This has to be a joke.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

5* classic coming up.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww a submission match, somebody is gona tap!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

How appropriate, the bellas look just like Nevada prostitutes.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Nikki Bella vs Kely Kelly Hell In A Cell. BOOK IT!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

wtf? i demand a sexy pillow fight!


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Submission match!!!!!!! oh wait Benoits dead


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Iron man match!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds like Kelly Kelly is giving birth lol.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

The only people who are going to tap out are the viewers....


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I am loving this new Mark Henry.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

DO THE SCISSOR SUBMISSION.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut..the fuck up.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Total Package said:


> What the hell does that mean?


It MEANS he owned the SHIT out of the Big Show


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Justin King, FTW!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

ARMbar for 2 minutes


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Submission match???? I guess they wanted something unpredictable.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I would pay a surgeon so much money to remove KK's vocal cords.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

BallinGid said:


> submission clinic time


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The Walls!


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Rollup submission somehow from Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kelly's screams are fucking hysterical.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

That was fast.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

THE WALLS OF KELLY!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, Kelly sounds like she's getting raped or something.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God they kept that brief.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HOLD NUMBER 356: ARRRRRRRRRRMBAAAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....Oh my god :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

kelly kelly really needs to dub a porno


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Walls of Kellico!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fucking hell. This gets an F-


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HOLY SHIT THE WALLS GETS THE FINISH!!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

That son of a bitch!? Where's Jericho to save us? "ASK HER!"


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

gif of eve running to the ring please.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Seriously, what is the point anymore?

What a fucking waste of time.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Really? Really?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

better submission specialist than kurt angle.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Kelly Kelly Jericho.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It looked like Kelly fell backwards doing it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Chicks on mute...still thinking about Mark "My heart dont pump kool aid" Henry


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

WALLS OF KELLY!


----------



## Warrior Abides (Jan 17, 2011)

Lawlers shirt makes it look like he has sea shells covering his tits


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn, I'm happy that that match was short.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Eat you heart out Danielson! THIS is how you do it!


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

atleast they made it quick


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

King™ said:


> Holy shit, Kelly sounds like she's getting raped or something.


With a rusty, Aids infested dildo.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

ME WANT Y2J Y2J WANT TITLE MATCH


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

It aint over guys.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Cole and Lawler were saying it was a non title match, but I could swear I heard Justin Roberts say it was for the Diva's championship. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

King™ said:


> Holy shit, Kelly sounds like she's getting raped or something.


Actually that's not what she sounds like.. when..



Nevermind.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Kelly Kelly should have done a psychotic ankle lock submission where the refs had to come in to get her to stop it.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Save_us.Y2*K*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, theres always Superstars for good divas


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Was Eve trying to cop a feel there? LOL


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

natetendo83 said:


> Wow really? Could...be...interesting?


Nope.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

they have a submission moves?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I finally figured out how one of the bella's looks better than the other: 
One of them looks a little more guy-like in the face.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, the Walls of Kelly gets more submissions than the Walls of Jericho in the last 5 years.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Really? Really? What WAS the point.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

WALLS OF JERICHO! LIONTAMER!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BallinGid said:


> ME WANT Y2J Y2J WANT TITLE MATCH


Kelly Kelly vs y2j for the Butterfly title?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> With a rusty, Aids infested dildo.


Get Teddy Long here, I think I have an idea for an "on a pole" match.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Victoria's theme was hot back in 03.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I like how every Diva is randomly friends at any given time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Panther said:


> Eat you heart out Danielson! THIS is how you do it!


That's what Montel Jordan said.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

anyone else noticed that Michael cole and lawler will be getting on fine one moment then he will turn back into his heel charachter circa wrestlemania suddenly!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

jacobdaniel said:


> Cole and Lawler were saying it was a non title match, but I could swear I heard Justin Roberts say it was for the Diva's championship. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct, Cole even had to correct the announcer.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Actually that's not what she sounds like.. when..
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind.



Guys, this is my favourite post.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

finalnight said:


> kelly kelly really needs to dub a porno


I'd rather she just done one to be honest.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Which Bella do u guys think is hotter I would go with Brie honestly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Luxuria said:


> Victoria's theme was hot back in 03.


I was just gonna post this. Victoria's theme back in 03 or 04 was one of the best diva themes the WWE has had.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Not even a two minute match..Kelly Kelly SUCKS


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> I like how every Diva is randomly friends at any given time


That's the genius of it!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

MajinTrunks said:


> Kelly Kelly vs y2j for the Butterfly title?


auto 5 star match obv.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Actually that's not what she sounds like.. when..
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind.


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> I finally figured out how one of the bella's looks better than the other:
> One of them looks a little more guy-like in the face.


Been saying that for years. The one that wasn't Divas champ is actually a dude.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

eve really does have a nice rack


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> I was just gonna post this. Victoria's theme back in 03 or 04 was one of the best diva themes the WWE has had.




The actual video for that song with the two girls making out in the rain is pretty hot too.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Still don't know why Mickie James was on Raw.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> eve really does have a nice rack


You get what you pay for.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Which Bella do u guys think is hotter I would go with Brie honestly.










.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

What does the WWE gain from this division? A minute long Submission match? Between the Bella Twins and Kelly Kelly? Are you kidding me?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> That's what Montel Jordan said.


:lmao

"I'll never come wack, on an old school track"


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I watched all of Tough Enough, but I still say "Andy .... WHO?????".


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

where's ddp?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Andy!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What do you care about getting a stunner, Andy? You popped right back up.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

lol, Silent Rage


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

silent rage, heel luke,,i miss those times


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

EEEEEEK RICKY STEAMBOAT


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

They're taping a couple RAW's out in Vegas. Might be on one of those instead


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

andy gtfo


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

BIG ANDY IS THE NEXT KEVIN NASH!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dice Darwin said:


> .


Get that Twilight shit out of here!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The reality part is over? So it's fake nonsense now?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, not Mysterio.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDP !!! Awesome!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

There he is!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DDP MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*DDP*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG!!!! SELF HIGH FIVE!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DDP


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Yo, yo, it's DDP!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WCW's finest right dere


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

havent seen a tornado match in awhile and ddp woooo


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

D! D! P!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_DDP, Damn_


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit, DDP is tall.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tornado match? haha console style

DDP!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

DDP ON RAW !


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DDP


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

ITS ME ITS ME IT D D P.


IM MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

BAAAAANG!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MOTHERFUCKING DIAMOND DALLAS PAGE

BANG!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm

Oh no. Rey Mysterio.

:lmao Booker....

DDP?! Holy Shit!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

OMFG DDP!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*DDP!!!*


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Uh oh. DDP mentioned double J. Someones getting future endeavored.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Haven't seen DDP in 6 years.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DDP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*DDP!*


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

he mentioned Sting...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The actual video for that song with the two girls making out in the rain is pretty hot too.


Oh yeah the girls that made the song are full-on lesbians.


DDP!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

DDP's logo on a shirt looks like goatse.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DDP!!!!! 
Craziness!
And McIntyre comes in to ruin the whole night! :lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

It's ME... D..D..P..


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

It's me, it's me. It's D! D! P!


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

DEE DEE PEI


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Sting being MENTIONED? AT LAST!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

DDP getting a nice pop.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HBK saves the day.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

lmfao HBK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Splooge...I don't care if he needs to be muffled.

Ugh future endeavored.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Drew "I still work here" McIntyre


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao @ Drew thinkin he has tv time


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

BOOM.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well DDP looks better then he has in years.

Random Drew Mac signing.

And HBK drops him in seconds.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay McIntyre boo Shawn


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Two of the biggest homegrown WCW stars!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Booker T, HBK, and DDP on one screen





Jizz


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FUCKING HBK :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Drew to be release.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

McInjobber :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

drew berried


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Drew wasn't even in a match and he still jobbed. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

3 legends on my screen :agree:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

McIntyre said HIS T.V time LOLOLOL


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Drew and WCW both just got buried by Shawn Michaels. What a cocky cock.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

crowd popped for ddp


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

That was a burial. Ouch.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! "I was working that night."


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck you Vince McMahon.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"Will you relics help me pick that up and dump it in the back?" 

LOL "I've absolutely never seen any of this... I was.. working that night..."


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

And McIntyre gets buried again. I love Shawn but come on, McIntyre deserves so much better.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"i was working that night" :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HBK trollin'. God that was awesome, though.


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

DIAMOND DALLAS FUCKING PAGE!!!!!!!
MARK-OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

poor Drew Mac :/


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn, Drew just got berried


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

well they just made drew look like a goose after a good promo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You know you're pathetic if you job to Shawn Michaels.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

A match with Jack Swagger and Tornado rules? Well every Swagger match is a disaster anyway.. so that fits. Someone call FEMA


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, that's the most use you will ever get out of Roody Poo Drew.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

My friend just asked me who that was. Don't worry, I smacked him.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

Drew honest to God I have forgotten him


----------



## Ortonrko70 (Jun 4, 2011)

I think this raw is good!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Stan must have gotten the night off.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

finalnight said:


> crowd popped for ddp


The other third of it was like "Who the fuck is this? Where's Cena?"


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Booker T 'I'ma send him acopy'


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> My friend just asked me who that was. Don't worry, I smacked him.


That's a bit mean


Sometime I forget who Drew McIntyre is too


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why didn't he just Diamond Cutter that asshole?


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

I was kind of hoping Drew was going to challenge DDP to a match


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

More of this Riley/Miz feud bullshit? Riley's getting real old, real fast. 

Turn him heel, Vince.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Booker T and Rey, WCW-WWE moment. Book and DDP, WCW classic moment with the DVD. Drew McIntrye comes out, talks crap but o no, here comes Shawn. O hey, let me bury the new talent on this crap program, and let me bury these guys from that company that the WWE ate alive.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Total Package said:


> The other third of it was like "Who the fuck is this? Where's Cena?"


Yea it wasn't much of a pop.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


> The other third of it was like "Who the fuck is this? Where's Cena?"


Kick the litter fuckers in the bollocks then they'll scream like they should be doing with a DDP appearance!


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Way to build McIntyre up and swiftly cut him down in one promo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rmx820 said:


> My friend just asked me who that was. Don't worry, I smacked him.


good man.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Drew McIntyre was right the older guys are taking his tv time


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

WWE_Creative 

DDP had little to do tonight once he found out that Undertaker's new wife @McCoolMichelleL wasn't gonna be there. #RAWTonight
less than a minute ago via web


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Raykion said:


> And McIntyre gets buried again. I love Shawn but come on, McIntyre deserves so much better.


No he doesn't. Not really.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> Why didn't he just Diamond Cutter that asshole?


Orton


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

TheCelticRebel said:


> More of this Riley/Miz feud bullshit? Riley's getting real old, real fast.
> 
> *Turn him heel, Vince.*


He turned face like a month ago. This isn't TNA...


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Ravenz_Rulz said:


> I was kind of hoping Drew was going to challenge DDP to a match


wtf if drew challenges even mae young to a loser leaves we all know what would happen damm even with maryse as his opponent


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I notice that Lawler isn't in this commercial.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

RIHANNA?!....oh Alicia Fox.......


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Drew McIntyre was right the older guys are taking his tv time


There's old people on Superstars?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

BallinGid said:


> WWE_Creative
> 
> DDP had little to do tonight once he found out that Undertaker's new wife @McCoolMichelleL wasn't gonna be there. #RAWTonight
> less than a minute ago via web


WWE_Creative is the best joke twitter account ever


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Bryan looks like he's about to jump through the screen and submit someone in that Anti-Bullying video


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey what ever happened to Diesel?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BallinGid said:


> WWE_Creative
> 
> DDP had little to do tonight once he found out that Undertaker's new wife @McCoolMichelleL wasn't gonna be there. #RAWTonight
> less than a minute ago via web


:lmao. 

but ugh that whole storyline with taker/ddp/sara was garbage


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DaGhost said:


> Booker T and Rey, WCW-WWE moment. Book and DDP, WCW classic moment with the DVD. Drew McIntrye comes out, talks crap but o no, here comes Shawn. O hey, let me bury the new talent on this crap program, and let me bury these guys from that company that the WWE ate alive.


1)Fuck Drew. Waste of roster space.
2)Clearly a joke on HBK's part. Made perfect sense. 

Calm down.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

AW, SAM!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Face reaction for Miz. Nice.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BallinGid said:


> WWE_Creative
> 
> DDP had little to do tonight once he found out that Undertaker's new wife @McCoolMichelleL wasn't gonna be there. #RAWTonight
> less than a minute ago via web


:lmao :lmao 

That account is the greatest thing on Twitter.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Decent pop for Miz


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> My friend just asked me who that was. Don't worry, I smacked him.


Should have Diamond Cut his ass.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No he doesn't. Not really.


The Rock does a birthday bash..this forum acts like their mother got raped in front of them...Shawn Michaels burys a DVD and Drew Mac for no reason? It's all good. Disgusting.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Botch
A
Mania


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CharlieSheen said:


> WWE_Creative is the best joke twitter account ever


Stevie Wonder's twitter is better.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Guys, we need to stop bullying (aka constructively criticizing) the WWE for a while. It's hurting their feelings.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No he doesn't. Not really.


He didn't deserve a burial just to get HBK into a segment for sure.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Botch-O-Mania sign!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ON YOUR KNEES


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Teaming with Swagger? Miz, your push is over.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

CharlieSheen said:


> WWE_Creative is the best joke twitter account ever


haha yeah also NotTripleH is good 2


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Well, how about that? Who was talking about the Tornado match earlier? First one in a long time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ON YOUR KNEES


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice pop for A-Ry


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SAY IT TO MY FACEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice pop for Riley. Wow. Fans are getting behind him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That vest. Jesus.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

People pop for Riley's theme


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Alex Riley is good.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SAY IT TO MY FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Alex Riley has some of the best music in WWE

and super Rey has some of the worst


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

God I love Rey's theme song. I sing it every week.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Selfish, ungrateful, an ingrate, self-centred..."

That's TWO ways of describing him, twice.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Shepard said:


> He turned face like a month ago. This isn't TNA...


I get it, but he's a lame, boring face without a real gimmick. He's much better as a heel.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rey is so boring to watch now omg.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

riley borrowed some of orton's oil


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> Well, how about that? Who was talking about the Tornado match earlier? First one in a long time.


Yeah I was just thinking about that too. I think they said something like it only ever seem to exist on SD vs. Raw.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I always mark for Rileys theme


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Striker said:


> God I love Rey's theme song. I sing it every week.


I catch myself singing it almost every time...

and I hate Mysterio!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Striker said:


> God I love Rey's theme song. I sing it every week.


Needless to say I pictured Larry David singing it. Lulz were had


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie... even though I see him every week.. I just keep forgetting that Rey is still around.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They are really trying to get A Ri over huh. He tags with mysterio or cent weekly now.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Orton


Orton stealing the move? Sure did.

And Miz's two whole fans in the world show up.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Not much of a pop for Mysterio, USA chants for Sin Cara, some actual boos for ADR. Damn, Vegas hates Mexicans.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Striker said:


> God I love Rey's theme song. I sing it every week.


:lmao Your journey with the song has really been something. It first caught you off guard, then there was prolonged shame, and now you're touting it proudly.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't hate on Rey. You will all miss him when he is gone.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Buckley said:


> Rey is so boring to watch now omg.


1. The match JUST started.
2. Rey MADE the match last week, which happened to be the best TV match of the year thus far.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Everytime I hear Rey's theme I think of Botchamania and sing "619-Weeee!"


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I wonder if Riley will screw up and attack the wrong person ala nxt season 2 finally?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

One question, when was the last time we had a tornado tag match?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CrotchChop said:


> Hey what ever happened to Diesel?


He won Tough Enough


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

TheCelticRebel said:


> I get it, but he's a lame, boring face without a real gimmick. He's much better as a heel.


Face- Feuding with the Miz, one of top faces on RAW, good enough mic skills to pull it off


Heel- Miz's bitch.


Yeah. Let him turn heel down the road when he's more established and they actually need some heels.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> :lmao Your journey with the song has really been something. It first caught you off guard, then there was prolonged shame, and now you're touting it proudly.


I see my angles through to the end.

That's my pueblo.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

A-Ray have something


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mysterio looks like a drive up billboard menu for Taco Bell with all that writing over him.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Cole "I don't get this Alex Riley bandwaggon"
:lmao :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This is a pretty good Raw, its not to often I say those words these days.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Riley got hops!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Riley is fucking athletic


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was simultaneously kinda cool, and really awkward.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> This is a pretty good Raw, its not to often I say those words these days.


Not quite enough CM Punk, but yea it's been a lot better than most Raws of late


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

wow that jump was sick.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Inertia said:


> He didn't deserve a burial just to get HBK into a segment for sure.


Yes, he did.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure the blonde in the front row was creaming over Miz. I'd imagine Miz is figuring out a way to fuck her tonight without Maryse knowing.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah been a great raw and lot of wrestling tonight nearly up to 30 mins


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

WWE_Creative
Keep in mind that three of these men were world champions and it's Alex Riley that has all the momentum. #RAWTonight


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

CharlieSheen said:


> Not quite enough CM Punk, but yea it's been a lot better than most Raws of late


There's still a Cena match where Punk can make himself seen.


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

jeeze. alex reilly is a fucking beast! didnt know he was capable of that.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

that jump riley did is normal, he did that to gabriel in fcw but it was a belly to belly suplex

riley is athletic


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how long after this raw does the next taping start? right after? i need spoilers 8*D


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Drew and WCW both just got buried by Shawn Michaels. What a cocky cock.


sting just has another excuse why not to go to wwe


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> how long after this raw does the next taping start? right after? i need spoilers 8*D


Yeah I was thinkin' the same thing haha


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

does anyone miss the days when riley used to be crap?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Its nice to finally see another tornado tag match. I always wondered why they stopped doing them.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

krai999 said:


> sting just has another excuse why not to go to wwe


Sting thought a WCW/ECW/WWE rivalry storyline was a "bad idea". What he thinks doesn't matter.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The tag division should always be tornado rules. More exciting and unpredictable in my opinion.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> does anyone miss the days when riley used to be crap?


What do you mean used to be?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's go Miz chants?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Remember when people used to argue if you called A-Ry a future star?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> does anyone miss the days when riley used to be crap?


That doesn't make any fucking sense. Why would you miss crap? What the fuck?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't remember the last Tornado Tag match I've seen



I forgot that they even existed outside of the video games


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Best match so far going here.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Sting thought a WCW/ECW/WWE rivalry storyline was a "bad idea". What he thinks doesn't matter.


Considering what WWE did with that storyline, he ain't very wrong


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

daryl74 said:


> does anyone miss the days when riley used to be crap?


No, I can't miss the present. Does not compute.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RAW has been great for 3 weeks in a row...I'm loving what's been happening.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Great match here, if its setting up a Swagger Rey feud down the line too I'll be happy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

My detest for Mysterio gets higher every time I see him.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That was a cool team move. Miz and Swagger would work well together.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> The tag division should always be tornado rules. More exciting and unpredictable in my opinion.


agreed


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rey is fucking awesome.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

punk will get involved in the upcoming pillow match between cena/truth


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> The tag division should always be tornado rules. More exciting and unpredictable in my opinion.


Either that, or just get better tag teams. I think the traditional tag match would be a sad art to lose.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

if swagger doesnt take the pin....am gonna.....ahhhahaha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Looked like they fucked up the 519 spot there, but recovered nicely.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Will we ever get a Rey vs Sin Cara match before he retires??


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Striker said:


> Rey is fucking awesome.


Hardly.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Referee:..............OH! (starts counting)


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Troof/Cena's just going to be depressing compared to this now. Unless we get a pillow fight...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Scorpion death drop!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, anyone else noticed that slow reaction by the ref?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Hardly.


He probably meant Riley

lmfao I love Swagger


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Was it just me or did that Spinebuster-to-Pin look really awkward?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

great match so far


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I am enjoying this match. Just put these 4 in the MiTB.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Hardly.


Rey's been in some of the best matches in the company this year. And he's been one of their most solid workers for years.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I fucking hate Jack Swagger.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCKING BODY SPLASH.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match! Liked that!


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

Shepard said:


> Troof/Cena's just going to be depressing compared to this now. Unless we get a pillow fight...


and drinks to spell on cena


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That match told a hell of a story, and the crowd was hot the entire time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, that was a surprisingly very good and well-done match.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy Shit, We need a Tornado Tag match every. fucking. night.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

annnnd Super Rey no sells the ankle lock

getting tired of this shit already


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow what a friggin match!


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

what a match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*drapes over rope* *kick* *drapes over other rope* *619*

I FUCKING HATE REY MYSTERIO AND HIS GIMMICKY ASS FUCKING MOVESET!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

this match is awesome


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

god fucking damnit they are really keeping that shit head DDt as rileys finisher?

thats going to drive me nuts


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

MOTN for sure.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

T'was a good match...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This crowd has been great.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, that ending sequence was kinda awesome!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow the crowd was really into that match.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Good match, damn the crowd were into that.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

good match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

GREAT match! Easily MOTN


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Great match, great pop. This crowd is awesome.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Crowd going CRAZY for that finish


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing match. Match of the night. THIS is what the TAG TEAM Division COULD BE! WOW.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rey selling the ankle lock well....


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I miss Riley having the TKO as his finisher



Hot damn, I though Shawn was kidding about plugging a new show earlier on...


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Seriously, what's the point of having Mysterio getting the pin when you are trying to build up Riley?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome match

tonight's raw has been one of the best this year


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit, what a fucking match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

good match


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

awesome match


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This......was a good match. Really got the late crowd fired up. Riley showing promise here.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That was a really nice match. I liked that quite a bit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great damn match.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Pretty awesome match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alex Riley was touching Rey's leg in a very.. familiar way.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Man, this will be the first week in awhile where my match of the week isn't a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

If it's a double taping that means next week technically it's going to be the same crowd! Wooh!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match non stop action loved it maybe could be raw of the year


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Why are they having Riley use that Impaler DDT when before he had a much better finisher?


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

yey river adventures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Striker said:


> Rey's been in some of the best matches in the company this year. And he's been one of their most solid workers for years.


He also has the most gimmicky moveset in the business which isn't very big anymore at all, if you actually count the moves he does in a match. It's not much higher than Cena's. It just looks better because they're not basic moves, but moves he's been doing for 15 years. He's not a good wrestler anymore at all.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tune in to see HBK superkick a Moose


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Great Match. It's funny the amount of hate Rey gets on here but he is usual involved in the best matches on the night.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

Riley is on fire!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BODY SPLASH

berrial

TRUTH


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lol Booker and Truth.. this is gonna be epic!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TRUTH


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Awesome match, damn. And they say Miz/Riley are shit in ring, :lmao :lmao

By the way, Truth is going to get fucking buried. 10 minutes left, and the match didn't even start.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Wow, that was a very good match. It surprised me quite a bit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao

"Making sure conspiracy wasn't in those boxes"


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

TABLES. OH MY.



Booker Truth interaction 8*D

Yo dawg u scarin me!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuck, I definitely wanna watch HBK hunt shit with a bow on a weekly basis


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow more nights need to be like tonight, it's been a great show with great matches.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

who is truth talking too? haha


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CrotchChop said:


> yey river adventures!!!!!!!!!!!


If they really wanna make it adventure. They should give the animals weapons, too!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WHY does it ALWAY'S HAVE TO BE A TABLES MATCH WITH CENA!? fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If it had been a Blindfold match, I would have laughed my ass off. 

"He don't get it" Yeah Truth, neither do I.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Booker don't get it.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Da Troof thinks he's Capt. _Black_ Sparrow...

>_<


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


> He also has the most gimmicky moveset in the business which isn't very big anymore at all, if you actually count the moves he does in a match. It's not much higher than Cena's. It just looks better because they're not basic moves, but moves he's been doing for 15 years. He's not a good wrestler anymore at all.


He's consistently putting on great matches, MUCH better than anything Cena's done in recent memory. I don't care how limited his moveset is these days.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

'He don't get it' TRUTH! you are a legend.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Naw, I'm talking to Lil' Jimmy" :lmao!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That was too black for booker.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

truth will win via punk 

GET GOT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

love the look on bookers face


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

ya no what... better yet ::booker just leaves::

r-truth... "he don't get it..."


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

John Cena is 0-2 in tables match. Think it's gonna' go 0-3?


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Come on Cena.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mostly meh night... but that tornado match: had me fucking hooked the whole time. Damn great match. More please.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That Booker/Troof segment was awesomesauce



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> "Making sure conspiracy wasn't in those boxes"


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Guys, and girls. IT'S BURIED. NOT BERRIED. 

Fuck sake. Grammar.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Random question: Did ECW do cage matches?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Booker >> Truth


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

R-Truth has schizophrenia.


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

best match i have seen in a while. i wish just about every match was that intense.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wow at that tacobell ad

you yanks eat alot


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

Little Jimmy and the tables


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

psx71 said:


> WHY does it ALWAY'S HAVE TO BE A TABLES MATCH WITH CENA!? fpalm


Maybe Cena is wishing this would happen


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope Riley goes back to this as a finisher


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Another good looking DVD. The home video section of WWE seems to be the only thing worth caring about right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Guys, and girls. IT'S BURIED. NOT BERRIED.
> 
> Fuck sake. Grammar.


Inside joke noob.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Tune in to see HBK superkick a Moose


:lmao Great comment!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

didnt they already make a cage match dvd?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Random question: Did ECW do cage matches?


Can't say I remember any. I don't think Heyman could afford it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

is a tables match PG?


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Punk interference.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Guys, and girls. IT'S BURIED. NOT BERRIED.
> 
> Fuck sake. Grammar.


Wrestling berries grammar everyday.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I hope Riley goes back to this as a finisher


Same here.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk interfering in the Truth/Cena Tables match for the heat. At least, that would be the logical choice.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Guys, and girls. IT'S BURIED. NOT BERRIED.
> 
> Fuck sake. Grammar.


Not sure if serious...
Also Grammar doesn't refer to spelling,nice try though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> wow at that tacobell ad
> 
> you yanks eat alot


Yeah, and people wonder why so many of us are fat


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Guys, and girls. IT'S BURIED. NOT BERRIED.
> 
> Fuck sake. Grammar.


I'm sure they're aware of this. They just spell it that way for kicks because of how some people pronounce it.


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

Mysterio has been doing quite well the past couple of months. finally starting to put people over.


----------



## tiggercmw20 (Mar 7, 2010)

lol @ booker "you mind spinning the damn wheel"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YOU THINK IM PLAYIN


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I am in love with WWE video packages. That's what I want to do for a living.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i smell big run over tonight, like 15 minutes or so


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck that video made me want Mark Henry to win the WHC.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Y2J Problem said:


> Not sure if serious...
> Also Grammar doesn't refer to spelling,nice try though.


I see it's a joke to spell it that way. However, GRAMMAR does include the correct spelling of a word when it's pronunciation is similar to the word being used.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I hope Riley goes back to this as a finisher


I agree. I know Edge is retired but Impaler DDT just doesn't work for Riley. Dismissed/TKO gave him a better identity as a stand-out.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

"Limited commercials".

Now there's an idea, Vince.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mark Henry wouldn't be a psycho had Big Show not slept with Mae Young.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

"THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE"


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

THE TROOF SHALL SET YOU FREE!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> i smell big run over tonight, like 15 minutes or so


At this rate, its gonna be 15 minutes over before Cena and Truth even get to the ring


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Aren't these tables a bit longer than usual?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Striker said:


> I am in love with WWE video packages. That's what I want to do for a living.


If you don't mind only getting recognized once in your career, it's probably not a bad gig.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

yes Cole, it's a sleevless straight jacket /facepalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really don't understand how they can get a guy like DDP to make such a rare appearance and not have something in the ring. Backstage segments are a major letdown for a live audience. It's not as bad as Lita's weird ass cameo, but still.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

"Don't Touch My Big Jimmy" sign LOL


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Does it piss anyone else off that Truth has no theme?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

straight jacket?


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll keep saying it until WWE listens -- Truth should be using his crunk theme as a heel.

He didn't get face reactions when he used it, and nobody sang along.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Can't say I remember any. I don't think Heyman could afford it.


That's a shame. Would have loved some RVD/Jerry Lynn in a cage.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That looks like something D'lo would wear in the looney bin.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

did you guys see Cena rolling the dice for Ryder??


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Tonight's been pretty lackluster. DDP appearance was pretty shitty.

Off topic, but A-Ry kinda has a few moves similar to the Rocks


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

R-Truth wearing a life jacket? Hey Truth. That better suits someone in TNA.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-ON CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Listen to the boos with bass & the high pitched cheers!!

Here comes Johnny Boy!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kind of forgot about Cena for awhile.......it was nice. haha.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ITS A CONSPIRACY THAT TRUTH HAS NO MUSIC


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Cena has never won a Tables match


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

RockCold said:


> THE TROOF SHALL SET YOU FREE!


For fuck's sake, man. It's "truth", not "troof"!! Simple grammar people, ya retards!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Striker said:


> That looks like something D'lo would wear in the looney bin.


Recognised!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


> If you don't mind only getting recognized once in your career, it's probably not a bad gig.


Trust me, that'd be fine by me.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

raw been great tonight very nice


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Tonight's been pretty lackluster. DDP appearance was pretty shitty.
> 
> Off topic, but A-Ry kinda has a few moves similar to the Rocks


How exactly has tonight been lackluster?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL at the "WE'VE CENA NUFF" sign


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm suprised nobody has bitched about lack of Ryder for the last hour or so. After all he was featured on the promo poster.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Does it piss anyone else off that Truth has no theme?


No, the hold point of his gimmick, is he isn't there to 'sing and dance' for the fans.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LETS GO CENA, CENA SUCKS


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

LETS GO CENA

CENA SUCKS

at least the commentators credited it 'Cena gets every emotion possible from the fans'


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Is... Is that what I'm hearing?

A FUCKING MALE "LET'S GO CENA" CHANT?!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

That "Let's go Cena" chant sounds awfully masculine. For shame Vegas, for shame. fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

dudes chanting lets go cena, thats weird


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't be surpised if some of those 'anti'-Cena fans start the "Let's go Cena" chants just to follow it with "Cena Sucks!".


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL Lawler... "R-Truth could go to a group therapy session all by himself"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> LOL at the "WE'VE CENA NUFF" sign


there is at least one of those every week....WWE fans have zero originality it seems


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

'We've Cena Nuff' sign LOL


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Drop kick!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

A dropkick from Cena?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

lol we've cena nuff clever sign


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Kazz said:


> I wouldn't be surpised if some of those 'anti'-Cena fans start the "Let's go Cena" chants just to follow it with "Cena Sucks!".


This


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Every dropkick makes me miss Ricardo even more.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Truth using a hold. IT'S A TABLES MATCH YOU DERP.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"I love it when he dropkicks!".....Wow.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RockCold said:


> No, the hold point of his gimmick, is he isn't there to 'sing and dance' for the fans.


Doesn't have to sing and dance though.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As entertaining as Truth's heel turn has been, I still tune right out whenever he's actually wrestling. Especially against Cena.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

high pitched lets go cena vs strong voiced CENA SUCKS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I love it when he dropkicks!" 

Doesn't take much to impress Lawler, huh?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Copyright already?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> there is at least one of those every week....WWE fans have zero originality it seems


My favorite still is "WRESTLEMAINA".

Guy had seats in the $250 section of WM and can't spell the event name correctly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd mark if Truth tells the kid Cena fans in the front row with the Cena shirt on "SHUT UP LIL JIMMY".


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I love the fans being involved and all but I am seriously getting tired of the dueling "Let's Go Cena...Cena sucks" chants.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena spends a lot of time on his back. He sells for ages.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

TripleG said:


> "I love it when he dropkicks!"
> 
> Doesn't take much to impress Lawler, huh?


Well duh,


the guy is like completely infatuated with Kelly Kelly


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> so why is the ring yellow?
> 
> is this part of Sin Cara's gimmick?


sin cara means 'urine' in spanish


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth be told, Truth works pretty well and makes Cena look capable.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

"IT'S ON LIKE NECK BONE" - Booker T


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

GREAT STRATEGY BY CENA


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Well duh,
> 
> 
> the guy is like completely infatuated with Kelly Kelly


So is half this board. Nice tits + Blonde hair + skimpy outfits = hottest chick ever


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

In a stone cold T. Lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk with an Austin shirt? :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

PUNK TROLLING LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SPEAR! SPEAR! SPEAR!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL At punk wearing an Austin shirt.

Holy fuck at that finish. That came so quick.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ZOMG NO WAI!!!! i totally never saw that coming


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God that's over. 

Punk is awesome!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

THANK YOU EDGE! THANK YOU EDGE! THANK YOU EDGE!

o wait


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

SPEAR!


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

PUNK!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

lmao Stone Cold shirt


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CharlieSheen said:


> So is half this board. Nice tits + Blonde hair + skimpy outfits = hottest chick ever


Umm no


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

INB4CALLEDIT

i called it!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

PUNK IN A STOLE COLD SHIRT.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

R-Truth just beat John Cena clean. Well I'll be damned.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HE'S WEARING A STONE COLD SHIRT HAHAHA


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Punk in that Stone Cold shirt is epic win.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

troof spear lol sweet


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!!!! 
Should have been for the title! :lmao

Austin shirt???? :lmao :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena got okie doked


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Punk wearing a Stone Cold T-Shirt!!!

:lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That spear was crazy.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Punk isn't leaving.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When is lunch? :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk with a Stone Cold shirt?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao why is he wearing a stone cold shirt? :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is CM PUNK wearing a stone cold shirt?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

whys Punk wearing a SCSA shirt ?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

stone cold shirt?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Why the hell does Punk have an Austin shirt on? :lmao


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

That was actually a really nice finish.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Marking for the stone cold shirt


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

isn't that how Edge fucked up his neck?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk 3:16 says I just trolled your ass!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha the hell he's in a Stone Cold Shirt. I mean that's epic but lmao why? xD


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why is CM Punk wearing a Stone Cold shirt? o_0


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

LOL PUNK WITH A STONE COLD SHIRT.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao stone cold shirt


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

King™ said:


> R-Truth just beat John Cena clean. Well I'll be damned.


That's CM Punk, not Chris Benoit.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Is he going to give an explanation for the stone cold shirt?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Wow, nice to see Truth get the win! Even if it was just a Tables match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punk in a stone cold shirt? :lmao


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

CM Punk vs Stone Cold wwe title at Summerslam please


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

stone cold shirt???


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NoLeafClover said:


> Punk in that Stone Cold shirt is epic win.


yessir


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RKO696 said:


>


:lmao

That should be his new upgraded song. THIS.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

he forgot to say at what I do


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Punk promo to end. In a Stone Cold shirt. This was most definitely worth staying up for.



"Ooops I'm breaking the fourth wall!" :lmao


HEYMAN


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'M THE BEST IN THE WORLD AT WHAT I DO!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

HELLS yes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm popping bottles of champagne cause Truth won!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Holy shit!!!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Obvious Punk interference was obvious.

LOL, Punk trollin'!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is amazing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy fuck Punk is owning on the mic.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, here we go!


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Marking right the fuck out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh damn


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SHIT'S GETTING REAL RIGHT HERE


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

PUNK WAIVED TO ME

I MARKED OUT


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sitting right atop the Pyro grating, not a good idea Punky.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This board is about to explode in a blue flame. Most epic worked shoot promo ever.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk is epic win. Prech it Punk!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hmmmm not mentioning Hunter when talking about kissing Vince's ass


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

WTF is this a shoot...????


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

CM Punk is workshooting right now!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

LOL Worked shoot.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO, Punk just doesn't give a fuck anymore!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOOOOAAAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IT'S GETTING REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAAAAYYYYUUMMMMM PUNK!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Breaking the 4th wall! Instant win with the IWC there.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk is going HAM right now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god. People are going to jizz and crash the forum.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This is so amazing. THIS IS SO AMAZING. Can't believe how honest he's allowed to be.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk is goin' in!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This has work written all over it.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

I OFFICIALLY LOVE CM PUNK NOW.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!

HOGAN REFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROCK REFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!

4TH WALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WRESTLER!!!!!!!!!!!

HEYMAN REFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LESNAR REFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm so surprised he can say all this kayfabe.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

oh fucking christ worked shoot...


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

ooooo he said Wrestler... and Paul Heyman, and Brock Lesnar.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> That came so quick.


That's what she said


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Holy Shit. Punk is shooting on the WWE. Epic Win.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Ohshit Lesnar and Heyman mention.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe they are letting Punk go out like this. Somehow I am thinking he is only taking a leave of absence and will be back, or never leave. It certainly is making him hated.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Brock Lesnar,Sting,Paul Heyman reference on Raw in one night OMG


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, Punk is going in.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking hell how is the WWE just letting Punk talk recklass like this :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

If this is the WWE's attmept at getting me to watch Raw then they've got me hooked.

CM Punk is truly the best in the world!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Am I the only person marking for a Heyman & Lesnar reference?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM Punk = Star of this fucking Show!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

RAW is passing up the time limit


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

CM PUNK shoot.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

This is too good to be true. Am I dreaming?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, this is a serious rant.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is fairly fucking class.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Shit just got interesting.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

the really sad thing about all this.......it's all true.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is kinda awesome. :lmao
Oh boy.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like an emo kid.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol Punk has on a Stone Cold shirt


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit got real yo!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Holy fuck...


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

RING OF HONOR


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Punk is shooting right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk > Everyone Else! 

Promo of the fucking year hear!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Colt Cabana reference LOL!


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

NJPW and ROH references? Colt Cabana?

Damn, dude.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my god


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is so fucking amazing.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, epic promo.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaooo omg 
this is what raw could be =O


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh shit, Ring of Honor and Colt Cabana shoutout!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This isn't a shoot



This is Vince's response to the IWC


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

This is shocking.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

OH MY FUCKING GOD.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Holy fucking fuck.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This is better than any ME they could have come up with

:lmao Punk is going crazy


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

CM Punk is TRYING the WWE right now. Hahahaha.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

No, look, he IS that good. We're not blind marks. He's THIS good.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

NJPW! ROH!

LMAO Punk's shooting the hell out of this segment.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

This shit is GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm markin' out, bro!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I fucking love this. I love Punk, God I hope its the 'I'm a snake' thing again

ROH!


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Best Promo Ever


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

is he really saying this?.............HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WOAH! An ROH, NJPW and Colt Cabana reference in under 10 seconds!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

this is the best cm punk promo i've seen this is good...but if he called out HHH then I'd believe it was a real shoot


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Holy shit Punk is taking some real shots here. I'm loving this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They bleeped douchebag?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I have to say this again. Holy fuck at Punk right now.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

OMFG


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

PROMO. OF. THE. FUCKING. DECADE.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude is absolutely blowing my mind right now!
This is better than Batista's worked shoot last year. 
THIS IS ABSOLUTELY INSANE!!!!! AND AWESOME!!!!!

Wowwwww!!!!
WOAAAAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!
If ANYONE says this has been a lackluster RAW is lying to themselves!

It's F'N INSANE!!!!

WWWWOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! 
WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
SHIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

pretty good stuff, even if it is worked


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Running down Vince. heh


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

CM PUNK IS THE FUCKING MAN


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is like the nexus attack promo version!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What. The. Fuck?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk is just destroying wrestling.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW Punk is being brutally honest here


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

GREATEST FUCKING PROMO OF THE FUCKING YEAR!!! THIS IS AMAZING!!!!


CM Punk has made this whole Raw totally worth it!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OH MY FUCKING GOD. THIS IS THE BEST PROMO EVER.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

this is a great promo


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Even shouted out ROH & COlt

Fucking Hell!!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FFFFFFFFUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this isn't reality and were all in heaven right now.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

WOW at this promo.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jesus Punk lmaoooooo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah...work.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW!!!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

God damn this is awesome.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit. I think that was actually real.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

LMAO!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great ending.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy Shit? 

Wow. I think it just got REALLY real there. Cut out, done!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

No WWE exit logo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

they cut him off...fuck


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was amazing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG that was awesome


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Damn, honest promo_


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

That could be the greatest promo I have ever heard


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This board STILL hasn't crashed yet? Holy fuck he's directly trolling you guys like a tool.

ROH and Cabana name drops? Oh God. This is the best promo ever. History being made folks. Hard to believe they let that much get dropped on their own air time. Best Raw ever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think this was a real shoot.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

That was a white hot promo. Great ending to a great Raw.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

they cut him off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hahaha at him being cut off. I wanted to hear that McMahon story. Perfect ending to Raw. Punk just destroyed Hogan, Rock, Cena all in one segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy Sh*t, that was very compelling stuff, he reference everything, Brock, Heyman, NJPW, ROH, and gave a shout out to Colt Cobana. If he's going out, holy sh*t.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. Best promo of the year, that was amazing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Holy crap!!!!
That had to be a shoot, or the best worked shoot everrrrrrrrr!!!!!
They cut him off and didn't even do the regular logo at the end!!! HOLY CRAAAAAAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

fuck....that is come crazy shit. no way vince would allow this....i am guessing a ROH invasion. but this is some good shit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ho lee shit....i have butterflies in my stomach and im actually speechless


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

WOW JUST WOW! I am still in shock at what just happened. Everything Punk just said was soooo true. I marked out the whole entire time the work was happening.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it's an angle. a great angle


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That was why Punk is a fucking god. CM Mother Fucking Punk is EPIC WIN Times A Trillion


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

That promo by Punk was an EPIC MASTERPIECE. Punk crashing the forum. Classic.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was fucking powerful. Anybody who has anything negative to say about that can fuck right off. That was impressive.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

That was a white hot promo. Great ending to a great Raw.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

> Corey Clayton (WWE.com):Michael Cole just got up at ringside he says "CM PUNK HAS BEEN SUSPENDED INDEFINATELY" by WWE HQ


Hmm...


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm leaning towards worked shoot, but i really don't give a damn if it was or wasn't

10/10


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Those 5 min. were the best thing on WWE programming in years


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this place is gonna be unbearable for the next week


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Kazz said:


> Hmm...


work confirmed.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

I sincerely hope that wasn't a work. Would diminish the whole thing.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn, damn, DAMN!!!! The board conked out on me 6 times in the last 5 minutes!! Lol!!

That promo is officially the best promo on TV in the history of pro wrestling!! Whether it was a worked shoot or not, it was all true, and I think it got a little TOO real for Vince's tastes at the end there! Loved it, loved it, LOVED IT!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cm Punk honesty >>>>>chris jericho


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Holy shit! Worked shoot or shoot that was some of the best TV I've seen in my life. CM Punk, you sir are a SAINT.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

CM PUNK IS MY FUCKING HERO


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was probably the greatest worked shoot of all-time!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't believe what I just heard, Punk just said all the things that many people have wanted said about Vince, Cena and Triple H for years and did on WWE TV. That was one of the most amazing WWE moments I've ever seen, I seriously just sat in shock watching Punk's awesome. I cannot wait until Raw is posted on YouTube to watch it again.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

From WWE live chat.

Kaos: 
CM Punk was right when he said he had nothing to lose

The Fink: 
Well Kaos, for now he has, via suspension


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

That right there was fucking, I don't even know what to say I'm speechless.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Best promo of 2011 fuck whatever anybody else says. This was the best. People are still questioning if this was real!


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow fucking incredible tv. Lets run down the list.

Cena is a great ass kisser, maybe better then hogan but not as good as dwayne! lol
Laurentis is a yesman who is holding vince back from being a billionaire
Punk likes Heyman and Colt Cabana
Steph is a moron or idiotic I forget what he said and HHH is a douchebag.
The bullying campaign stuff I think was a planted teaser line before the cut off.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a feeling that started out as a work and gradually became a shoot.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't remember another time where a wrestler's mic was shut off and they just abruptly ended the show like that.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I think CM Punk is my new favorite wrestler of all time, best RAW of all time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

From WWE live chat.

Kaos: 
CM Punk was right when he said he had nothing to lose

The Fink: 
Well Kaos, for now he has, via suspension 

And he's just confirmed it again:

11:20


The Fink: 
No, suspension


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

CM Punk made this year get better man Punk was on fire, but as much as people say this has to be a shoot I don't see it being the truth, but a way to spice things up with the feud.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was Punk's 3:16 moment, and he had it in a Stone Cold t-shirt.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

It was a worked shoot. Notice how they cut to the proper camera before he waived to break the 4th wall and to Colt Cobana??

think about it people, that was no shoot. Sure Punk was saying what he probably truly felt, but he has Vince's grace to do so


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

punks a beast, damn


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude.. was that scripted? lol..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I honestly couldn't give a fuck if it's a work. EVERYTHING about it was epic.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

That was awesome, but its going to turn out to be a work, not because of what he said, but because of what he didn'tsay. He didn't mention TNA.. that's huge, because if he was really shooting he'd mention potentially going back to TNA, not just ROH. WWE doesn't mind name-dropping ROH because they're not real competition and WWE poaches stars from them, but notice he deliberately didn't mention TNA.. hence it was not a real shoot, but a worked shoot.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow! I am speechless right now. That was the best promo ever!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

DAMN i've been trying to get on here for the last 10 minutes, and kept getting the error

DAMN! That has me confused....I'm still thinking it's a working, but punk was mentioning so many banned names, and dissing VKM and the whole family....if not a work, major props WWE. You've force feeding us shit time and time again, but that promo right there...major fukin props! The whole Cena ass kissing thing was LOL!!!!

I'm a massive triple h fan, but LMFAO "Doofus son in law"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

One of the best promos ever done bar none.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This is either a shoot, or Vince has finally become somewhat unsenile and has made this feud fucking legendary and will cause MitB sales to go through the roof.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Truly a holy shit moment... Just wow...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

CM Punk suspended indefinitely from WWE; new WWE Title challenger to be determined next week


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

If you all think that was a real shoot then you are an idiotic mark. That had worked shoot written all over it. They are really trolling you with this storyline. CM Punk is so not leaving for good.




all in all... said:


> this place is gonna be unbearable for the next week


Dear god...I know. Its going to be mark city.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I wanna know if it was real and what was he gonna say about that bullying stuff?


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

fuck....that is come crazy shit. no way vince would allow this....i am guessing a ROH invasion. but this is some good shit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Definately real. He got suspended. CM Punk truly is a rebel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Work, shoot, who cares. It was awesome, crashes the board and makes me excited for a John Cena match.


----------



## heels_r_us (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL, was it just me, or were there 2 Jericho references there?
KK with the walls
Punk talking about being the best in the World...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

CM Punk just took over the internet.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WWE knew what he was going to say, the first moment that they felt things weren't going right they would have cut off everything.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLY SHIT......THAT SUMS UP THAT LAST PROMO BY PUNK


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

nodqdotcom 

Just got word from Jeff Meacham at the arena that after RAW ended, Michael Cole announced that CM Punk has been suspended indefinitely.
1 minute ago via web


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i think at the end he was goin to say something about there bullying campaign


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> That was Punk's 3:16 moment, and he had it in a Stone Cold t-shirt.


:agree:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

No way that was an actual shoot. Vince has fooled many people once again.

That said though, it was still a fucking amazing promo. I wouldn't put it over The Rock's return promo, but it's definitely the second best promo of the year so far.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

We get spoilers for next week. Can't wait to see where this goes from here, "suspension" and all.

Still trying to figure out the Austin shirt though.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

finally i have been able to log in !!

damn Punk thank you so much !!!!!!!!!!!!
holy geez jaw-dropping promo !!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Who gives a damn if it's a work... if he convinced you it was a shoot, he did what he needed to do.

Also... not sure if this posted since the forum crashed, but here it is again... what I thought when Punk was saying all this:






Last thing I want to say, promo of the fucking year by far (Rock doesn't touch it)


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

What a fucking amazing 15 minutes by CM Punk. We haven't had a moment like that since the AE. That promo beats out anything Rock or Austin ever did. It was THAT GOOD. And he did while wearing a Stone Cold shirt 

Honestly nothing else needs to be said. WWE is finally using this guy to his potential and its working wonders.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> That was awesome, but its going to turn out to be a work, not because of what he said, but because of what he didn'tsay. He didn't mention TNA.. that's huge, because if he was really shooting he'd mention potentially going back to TNA, not just ROH. WWE doesn't mind name-dropping ROH because they're not real competition and WWE poaches stars from them, but notice he deliberately didn't mention TNA.. hence it was not a real shoot, but a worked shoot.


Although I agree with you on the worked-shoot part, the reason he didn't mention TNA might've been because that's not even an option for him. He knows he's not even considering going there, so it wasn't even worth bringing up.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

From WWEMagazine Twitter.

"The mood backstage is...edgy, to put it mildly. @CMPunk is in a meeting with a lot of the people he just called out..."


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

lol you marks. YOu really think they would decide to 'suspend' him that quick? The announcement would not be out 10 minutes after they went off air ffs

that cements it as a work


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

CM Punk dropped a great promo a very very great promo


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> That was awesome, but its going to turn out to be a work, not because of what he said, but because of what he didn'tsay. He didn't mention TNA.. that's huge, because if he was really shooting he'd mention potentially going back to TNA, not just ROH. WWE doesn't mind name-dropping ROH because they're not real competition and WWE poaches stars from them, but notice he deliberately didn't mention TNA.. hence it was not a real shoot, but a worked shoot.


he mentioned NJPW... the same promotion that stole Broke Lesnar.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I wonder what was going on when cm punk went backstage after this promo...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

BallinGid said:


> nodqdotcom
> 
> Just got word from Jeff Meacham at the arena that after RAW ended, Michael Cole announced that CM Punk has been suspended indefinitely.
> 1 minute ago via web


Once again, it's a worked shoot. This is probably going to be part of the storyline. WWE would have cut him off sooner if it wasn't a worked shoot. Also considering that CM Punk started this storyline with announcing that his contract was ending, this whole thing is most likely a worked shoot.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why make Punk #1 contender only to have him leave before his match? fpalm


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CharlieSheen said:


> lol you marks. YOu really think they would decide to 'suspend' him that quick? The announcement would not be out 10 minutes after they went off air ffs
> 
> that cements it as a work


Yeah that's what I thought too, there's no way they'd suspended someone that quick AND announce it that quick.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

How can anyone think this was a shoot? Did you think he just kept talking about leaving with the title because its still real to him? Or that he got suspended with three weeks left?


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Possibly the most I have ever marked. My jaw was open the whole time. I really hope it was a worked shoot so that this doesn't end.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Once again, it's a worked shoot. This is probably going to be part of the storyline. WWE would have cut him off sooner if it wasn't a worked shoot. Also considering that CM Punk started this storyline with announcing that his contract was ending, this whole thing is most likely a worked shoot.


Hey, someone besides me who isn't handling this entire storyline like a mark.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Source NODQ twitter and also mentioned in Live Chat:

nodqdotcom NoDQ.com
CM Punk suspended indefinitely from WWE; new WWE Title challenger to be determined next week: http://nodq.com/wwe/311237338.shtml
4 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

FUUUUUUUCK idk if i should read spoilers for next week or not.....DAMN IT!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't know. It cut off to commerical without going to the wwe logo. 

He's suspended now aswell.

Punk > everything right now.

new title contender? damn


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/What_Happened_After_RAW_Went_Off_the_Air_Tonight.html


----------



## Beaverboys (Mar 7, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I know it's a work, but who gives a fuck? It was captivating either way, and had to be EXTREMELY cathartic for Punk after all these years.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Source NODQ twitter and also mentioned in Live Chat:
> 
> nodqdotcom NoDQ.com
> CM Punk suspended indefinitely from WWE; new WWE Title challenger to be determined next week: http://nodq.com/wwe/311237338.shtml
> 4 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


Are you a mark or posting this BS for the lulz


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Such a routine, mediocre Raw then that bombshell drops. Promo of the year without question.. he called out everyone :lmao


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Striker said:


> We get spoilers for next week. Can't wait to see where this goes from here, "suspension" and all.
> 
> Still trying to figure out the Austin shirt though.


That also had me wonder as well why he didn't mention Austin, can this be a storyline involving Austin. We all know Austin played his own character where he didn't give a rats ass about anyone stunned everyone he saw so can this be a way Punk following the way to build up himself his own style being more like straight forward person.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

HOLY FUH!!!

PINFALL Magazine Review: Raw Roulette/CM Punk shoots!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

For the people who ask why we prasie CM Punk so much, the last three weeks have been a perfect example
give the man the chance and he will steal every single show.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

CM Punk's promo, worked shoot or not = WOW


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is very good stuff man. If he's leaving, well he's not holding anything back. If he's staying, oh baby. Summer of Punk part II.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn! Not a Punk mark, but that fucking epic!!


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Why does everyone keep saying its a worked shoot? WE FUCKING KNOW. SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

cm punk is going to win the title, leave,but come back with a brand new title


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

CharlieSheen said:


> Are you a mark or posting this BS for the lulz


I haven't seen a worked shoot this good since Joey Styles left and I didn't have net then


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is clearly a worked shoot, but I like it. See Vince Russo, this is how you do worked shoots. 
CM Punk for head writer of TNA.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Striker said:


> I know it's a work, but who gives a fuck? It was captivating either way, and had to be EXTREMELY cathartic for Punk after all these years.


No way it's a work. WWE would NEVER allow the promotion of other companies. Punk broke kayfabe like a motherfucker. Brought up Vince's family, insulting the company, it's too much for it to be a work.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Just because it's worked doesn't mean it's not genuine. He meant a LOT of that.


----------



## Beaverboys (Mar 7, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

So basically, all someone has to do is call wrestlers by their real name call management idiots and iwc jizzes themselves?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Just because it's worked doesn't mean it's not genuine. He meant a LOT of that.


obv bro



EightSeven said:


> Why does everyone keep saying its a worked shoot? WE FUCKING KNOW. SHUT THE FUCK UP.


except plenty of people iTT have been questioning it. props on making yourself look like a complete tool though


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

♠War Machine♠;9889222 said:


> No way it's a work. WWE would NEVER allow the promotion of other companies. Punk broke kayfabe like a motherfucker. Brought up Vince's family, insulting the company, it's too much for it to be a work.


That's what they want everybody to think, which is why they included that.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

holy shit that was amazing. ....Raw wasn't that bad tonight the only lows were kofi ziggler and the divas match. I hope the WWE is finding a happy medium between PG and the attitude era that so many people like myself love. Punk's promo, the stuff R-Truth has been doing for the past 2 months, Mark Henry tonight...there's a lot of anger in the air.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys use your brain......

If it was real how did they know when to beep his swear words? If they had it on delay they would of just cut the feed.

It was great to see punk say some of those things and was gutsy to let him. But it was far from one of the best promos. That kinda stuff was said all the time in the attitude era, far worse stuff. The fact it stands out now is because we are so used to the product having its clean pg rating. One of the best promos of the year for sure. But if you break it down it is basically an ego promo saying things are not fair. We have had loads of those recently I.e Truth.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

li/<o said:


> That also had me wonder as well why he didn't mention Austin, can this be a storyline involving Austin. We all know Austin played his own character where he didn't give a rats ass about anyone stunned everyone he saw so can this be a way Punk following the way to build up himself his own style being more like straight forward person.


Maybe that was Austin in a CM Punk costume?


----------



## Sensrule (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh the agony!


----------



## the_funk (Jan 31, 2007)

I think its a work because it felt a little fishy that the raw ending logo came on in the middle of Cena and Truth.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

♠War Machine♠;9889222 said:


> No way it's a work. WWE would NEVER allow the promotion of other companies. Punk broke kayfabe like a motherfucker. Brought up Vince's family, insulting the company, it's too much for it to be a work.


That's exactly why I think it's a work. It would be typical to think that they wouldn't let him go that far, which is why they _did_ let him go that far. I don't know, just just how I'm viewing the whole situation.

Either that, or he overstepped his boundaries big time and it _became _a shoot.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> For the people who ask why we prasie CM Punk so much, the last three weeks have been a perfect example
> give the man the chance and he will steal every single show.


THIS. Holy fuck.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Although I agree with you on the worked-shoot part, the reason he didn't mention TNA might've been because that's not even an option for him. He knows he's not even considering going there, so it wasn't even worth bringing up.


Yeah, probably not but if he was legitimately shooting to try and piss off as many people as possible, a TNA reference would've been inevitable.. plus he wouldn't have gone on about the WWE title if it was a real shoot.. because come on, who would want that spinning paperweight in reality and have to take it through airport security.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> So basically, all someone has to do is call wrestlers by their real name call management idiots and iwc jizzes themselves?


Oh fuck off. That was an incredible promo and you know it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

if this is a storyline, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD WWE DONT FUCK THIS UP! You got something HUGE now, please don't mess it up like you have before.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

that promo can get that response in ANY era I don't care if its during the attitude era, the era before that or today. that shit was spine tingling good.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck the cowards at WWE!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

BallinGid said:


> nodqdotcom
> 
> Just got word from Jeff Meacham at the arena that after RAW ended, Michael Cole announced that CM Punk has been suspended indefinitely.
> 1 minute ago via web


Definitely a work, then. Why would Cole get on a mic and announce it to the crowd instead of it just being announced on the website later in the week, or not even addressed at all right away?!

Cole shouldn't said anything, and that would've left people wondering.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

CM Punk for President?

I think so...


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just read a spoiler from a live feed (won't spoil it, obviously) but this angle could turn from gold to flawless diamonds with where it is going.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Some of the best promos are done when the wrestler really means what he is saying....work or not that was 100% how Punk feels.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Fucking incredible. Best Raw since I started watching again earlier this year. Well, that promo was anyway...

Edit: Firing up the DVR to watch that promo again.

Second Edit: CM Punk = the next Stone Cold. Now don't get me wrong, no one will ever be up on the same level as Austin, but I think Punk could be the 3:16 of this era.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

the_funk said:


> I think its a work because it felt a little fishy that the raw ending logo came on in the middle of Cena and Truth.


Thats something else I noticed it seems as it was all obvious they would cut Raw out of no where and decided to put the WWE logo.



Ricezilla said:


> Maybe that was Austin in a CM Punk costume?


I think more as maybe Punk leading his own style of not following Vince we all know Vince loves that look at Austin stunning Vince like no other Vince loves this. Punk just made his mark to a whole new level.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

WWE needs to make that video go viral. let youtube have it and blow that bitch up.


----------



## Rated X (Jul 11, 2008)

Seems too good to be true. Those were mirror statements that the IWC make, LOL. Very certain that WWE has people lurking these sites.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Stop wondering if its a work or not. Just bask in the glory of that masterpiece from Punk.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

RAW has spoilers coming for the next 1 or 2 episodes I believe. I challenge you to not look and wait for next week. DUN DUN DUN


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This is clearly a worked shoot, but I like it. See Vince Russo, this is how you do worked shoots.
> CM Punk for head writer of TNA.


lol

Russo: "Okay, guys, just got this unreal idea. I want you to go out and and make up stuff about how it's killing your career to work with TNA"
Random employee: "Make up?"
Russo: "Yeah, as in, pretend. Can you do that for my guys? Can yo...u get me ratings. That's right. Ratings. Plural."
*Later that night TNA employees 'shoot' on the company"
Impact Zone: "This is wrestling!" *clap clap clap* "This is wrestlng"
*Fade to black*


----------



## Tom777 (Apr 14, 2005)

If you check out WWE.com live chat - it has been reported that Punk has been suspened.

When was the last time you saw Raw and thought 'Is this real?' Whatever happens, best Raw in a long, long time.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> That was fucking great. The way they cut the mic & went to break out of nowhere were great touches as well. Cudos to WWE for allowing this.


http://twitter.com/#!/TheRealXPac/status/85545787819425792

...and guess who re-tweeted it? Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/reports/wwe/raw/LIVE_SPOILERS_FOR_NEXT_WEEK_S_WWE_RAW_7_4_11.html


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I KNEW something massive was gonna happen when they showed that logo early.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Anytime CM Punk sits Indian-style, you know were in for a treat


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> Yeah, probably not but if he was legitimately shooting to try and piss off as many people as possible, a TNA reference would've been inevitable.. plus he wouldn't have gone on about the WWE title if it was a real shoot.. because come on, *who would want that spinning paperweight in reality and have to take it through airport security.*


LMAO!!! Yeah, you're right. It's a disgrace of a belt, and while it was "cute" when Cena first brought it out YEARS ago, I thought it was gonna die with his first title loss. Sigh...silly me.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Epic ending to raw. Unforgettable


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Anytime CM Punk sits Indian-style, you know were in for a treat


QFT!!


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

the last couple tweets from WWE_creative are pretty funny....heopfully they are true

WWE_Creative WWE Creative
All we had written was " @CMPunk says that he's going to beat @JohnCena ." We swear. Please don't fire us, Vince McMahon #RAWTonight
1 minute ago
WWE Creative
WWE_Creative WWE Creative
To those fans who said they were through with this watered down TV-PG bullshit, welcome back. #RAWTonight
19 minutes ago
WWE Creative
WWE_Creative WWE Creative
The camera didn't cut out...Vince's head literally exploded and took out our satellite truck. #RAWTonight
31 minutes ago
WWE Creative
WWE_Creative WWE Creative
Right now @CMPunk is making our job irrelevant. #RAWTonight
35 minutes ago
WWE Creative
WWE_Creative WWE Creative
Alright, @CMPunk wearing a @steveaustinBSR shirt tops the time he wore a @ColtCabana shirt, but not by much. #RAWTonight


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

There's a new best in the world at what he does.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I bet CM Punk's ass must really be hurting from having all these heads up inside it. lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

king of scotland said:


> If you all think that was a real shoot then you are an idiotic mark. That had worked shoot written all over it. They are really trolling you with this storyline. CM Punk is so not leaving for good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yet in your sig you have Punk as one of those you mark for


----------



## petezjunior (Mar 19, 2008)

remember when mike cole said during the episode "cm punk has been feeling under appreciated for the past few weeks..."


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm buying a CM Punk shirt no matter what.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I'm still in shock. I can't believe what I just saw. That was the most epic promo I've ever seen. As far as whether or not it was real, I think it was definitely a worked shoot, but who cares? WWE did a great job making you question yourself and that was the whole point. And a reason I say that it was a work was the fact that Punk didn't bring up TNA. I think if it was a real shoot, he would have at least made mention of them. WWE knows TNA is the only other wrestling show that's on a national cable channel every week, so they didn't really want them to be mentioned, but ROH and New Japan aren't really an issue. Also, Punk being suspended is another tell that it's a work. If it were real, he would be fired, I'm sure.

Either way, an incredible ending to a great RAW. I was very, very impressed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If you remember Cole said CM Punk has had the what are you gonna do fire me attitude lately so I think it was a worked shoot just from what Michael Cole said.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

youtube-DOT-com/watch?v=1nj2CssiPvY

Skip to about 9 minutes in for pure, solid gold. I don't have enough posts to actually post the link, but you get the idea.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm still in absolute shock.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

That was fucking amazing promo by Punk!!!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

HOLY FUCK. Punk is god. This storyline is going to be the best. Better than anything in any era. This was easily better than the NXT Invasion. Fuck...


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I actually fell a sleep during the match i can't believe i woke up in the perfect time when punk grabbed the mic, thank god i didn't miss this.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

Opening segment for RAW next week

























Spoiler



At the start of the show they had a graphic announcing that Rey Mysterio, Alberto Del Rio, and R Truth will be in a Number One Contender Match for the WWE Title at Money In the Bank. They also announced Alex Riley versus Miz.

John Cena comes out for a promo and he mentions that CM Punk has been stripped of his right to challenge John Cena for the WWE Championship in Chicago. He mentions that is why they are going to do the Triple Threat Match to determine a new number one contender. He also says that they are going to treat things as if CM Punk never existed in WWE.

Cena says that he is not happy with the decision and he believes that Punk was saying what he believes in, but he does not agree with Punk. He does agree with Punk’s right to say what he did. Cena says that he wants answers from Vince McMahon and he wants those answers tonight.

John Cena says that he wants to face CM Punk at Money in the Bank


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk is Fucking Epic times Infinity


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol people are all over this shit. Youtube vids with 200+ likes already.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Love it or hate it, CM Punk pretty much summed up the company.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> NO SPOILER TAGS FAILED!!!


Yep, try again TLK23.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Why is RAW being taped?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

This one is moving at light speed. My Raw/Punk Shoot review!


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Wooow this Raw was unbelievable well the ending is Cm Punk vs WWE soooo controversial


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

steveaustinBSR 
Steve Austin
@CMPunk just melted my 52 inch TV with a scorching hot promo...delivery, content, and attitude...one of the best promos I've ever seen.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Punk....thank you.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Best Raw in a good 5-6 years*

Who booked this? Im still speechless.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

> steveaustinBSR Steve Austin
> @CMPunk just melted my 52 inch TV with a scorching hot promo...delivery, content, and attitude...one of the best promos I've ever seen.


Awesome


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Anyone know why Punk was wearing Austin's T-shirt?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

SaveTheWWEplz said:


> steveaustinBSR
> Steve Austin
> @CMPunk just melted my 52 inch TV with a scorching hot promo...delivery, content, and attitude...one of the best promos I've ever seen.




If Steve Austin says thsis is one of the best promos ever, then its one of the best promos ever. No one should be questioning that anyway. Amazing end to RAW


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Anyone know why Punk was wearing Austin's T-shirt?


----------



## JayJaynn2 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Best Raw in a good 5-6 years*

it was a good 5 mins at the end


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Best Raw in a good 5-6 years*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/55...ad-6-27-a.html


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Raw in a good 5-6 years*

Great matches, maybe not 5 star but good. Great promo at the end to cap it off


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2011-06-27/mcmahon-suspends-punk

Still can't tell whether this is work or shoot.


----------



## pl0p (Sep 25, 2003)

People need to realise it's easily a work and a very good one at that. With the likes of HBK, JR, Maryse retweeting it kinda gives it away. Even that statement looks false, they have so many possibilities though to work with. 

Michaels done an interview talking about how he admires CM Punk for having an attitude which none of the new guys have and they are obviously using that to make good television.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Still wondering what could have been said about the anti-bullying campaign though...


----------



## Hazardous_Cookies (Jun 28, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> Still wondering what could have been said about the anti-bullying campaign though...


Vince's rib against Ryder a few weeks ago, maybe?

Also, first post!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

This is just like the Bryan Danielson getting fired last year....good god things like what happened tonight is why I love wrestling. Punk, Danielson, and so many others that actually go out there and wrestle make me love wrestling. 

I can't wait for Money in the Bank


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Hazardous_Cookies said:


> Vince's rib against Ryder a few weeks ago, maybe?
> 
> Also, first post!


Holy shit, you may be right...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I was waiting for DB to come out when Punk said he was the greatest _Wrestler_ in the business


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has read pinfallmagazine.com today! Busiest day in our history.

I really need to thank Punk!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2011-06-27/mcmahon-suspends-punk
> 
> Still can't tell whether this is work or shoot.


Work. Why else would they say "one can assume" it terminates his tenure with the company? Either it does or it doesn't. Plus, we all know his contract doesn't REALLY end on July 17, but the article states it as that. So, it's a work. A great one, mind you, but a work nonetheless.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

For those who missed it I posted cm punk's segment in an article. Leave comments if you like.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I was thinking about skipping Raw tonight as I had to be up early this morning but thank god I did not skip it


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

henry and punk owned this show.


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Who cares whats on the wheel? Its not real anyway, it will land on what WWE wants it to.


While this is true, they do seem to have it slowed gradually enough to look real. I'm sure that wheel is a lot more high tech than we'd assume to smoothly give the result without abrubtly stopping since obviously the spinner themselves couldn't pick the outcome at the speeds they go.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

For the West Coast kids who just got there mind blow... Raw Roulette Review!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> I wonder what was going on when cm punk went backstage after this promo...


high fives and daps from certain wrestlers ?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

How the hell Vince let this slide?

LOL

Funny cause it is all true.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

just saw the promo.

A smart marks wet dream


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

I watched Raw on youtube, and GODDAMN was that awesome. I rarely ever watch WWE or TNA anymore, but this was probably the greatest promo on any wrestling show I have ever seen. I've been watching wrestling for 15 years, and I can't tell if that shit was real or not, but it was amazing. WOW


----------



## PsychoKOTR (Feb 3, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> No, look, he IS that good. We're not blind marks. He's THIS good.


Amen, we've known for years that Punk has always had this IT factor about him. Now finally the world can appreciate this artist.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

"But the fact that "Dwayne" is in the main event of Wrestlemania next year and I'm not, makes me SICK!" The expression on his face after he said that...yea, that's what sold me.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

MoneyStax said:


> Still wondering what could have been said about the anti-bullying campaign though...


That its a joke since Lawler continues to make fun of Vickie's weight


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Striker said:


> I have a feeling that started out as a work and gradually became a shoot.


I think that's what it was.


They thought he was going to do something(which he started to do at first) and then all of a sudden went WAY OFF the script.

Can imagine the scrambling that Vince did to get on the phone and tell production to cut his mic. :lmao



THAT WAS....PURE....EPIC....WIN, PERIOD. 





Wrestlinfan35 said:


> From WWEMagazine Twitter.
> 
> "The mood backstage is...edgy, to put it mildly. @CMPunk is in a meeting with a lot of the people he just called out..."


You mean HOGAN IS BACK THERE???


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Anyone who actually thinks that Vince had no say in the promo are deluded themselves.

Vince knew exactly what Punk was gonna say last night.

Anyway it was still an awesome promo and a great show overall.


----------



## SheamDaGAWD (Jun 28, 2011)

it was clearly a work. they built up him not caring about getting fired from his twitter, him leaving the match with kane, etc. him doing that type of promo is clearly what sold it. if he just did the typical "imbeating you cean, im better than you, im taking the wwe title home with me" its okay. but him basically reading every dirtshet for a year and saying what every cm puk fan that has a wifi connection has thought since even before he joined the wwe is what made th/e forums erupt which led to twitter. why do you think his facebook/twitter/roster spot on wwe com were removed/editted soooo quickly? you know how hard it is to remove a facebook account or unverify someone? lol its a work. they took punks roster spot down quicker than chavos and chavo was literally deavored....


kudos to god vince


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

It was a great episode, but tbh, Punk's promo made it. It was just THAT good.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

UN.... BE... LIEVABLE. Now I really hope he doesn't leave... this angle could be the HUGE annual summer angle (i.e Nexus) .. Good god that was amazing, compellin viewing.

I wish he had the chance to shoot on the bullying campaign


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

That sort of thing just makes it that much harder to see why Punk is not more of a focal point.

That sort of thing is what draws, not just viewers on TV and PPV, but interest in general, and no one can pull off it better than Punk.


----------



## SheamDaGAWD (Jun 28, 2011)

punk is on world star hip hop  

SEPGKTA
straight edge punk gang kill them all
GUNK PANG>>>ERRRYTHANG


his heart don't pump kool aid


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

DeeCee said:


> That sort of thing is what draws, not just viewers on TV and PPV, but interest in general, and no one can pull off it better than Punk.


I really hope it does draw just to show Vince that is what we want to see.

Unfortunately next week's Raw is a taped show and it's the 4th July so i'm not expecting great ratings next week.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I skipped most of RAW because I was hearing about an epic promo at the end, and boy what an epic promo/worked shoot it was.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm 95 % sure it's a work, but it doesn't take away from punk's awesome promo, because all he said he believes is true, punk was just allowed to say it all.

punk is kept off the title because of his tattoo's and look, he is kept off PPV posters and other WWE merch, he does hate the rock, he does like cena away from the ring, and punk really does hate fans bothering him in airports.

that's why it's awesome, even if a work. it's all how punk really feels.


----------



## SheamDaGAWD (Jun 28, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> i'm 95 % sure it's a work, but it doesn't take away from punk's awesome promo, because all he said he believes is true, punk was just allowed to say it all.
> 
> punk is kept off the title because of his tattoo's and look, he is kept off PPV posters and other WWE merch, he does hate the rock, he does like cena away from the ring, and punk really does hate fans bothering him in airports.
> 
> that's why it's awesome, even if a work. it's all how punk really feels.


taker has tattoos all over his arms and typically is placed on ppvs as a headliner when he is on. So does orton. we dont know if he actually hates the rock or anything, i doubt they would let a current employ who hates people that they do business with legit go on live tv and bury their names. it was all a work, he probably ran the entire thing himself and vince/hhh approved of him saying what he said. the way they ended the entire thing, if they didnt want him doing it they would have cut it early and sure as heel let him be the last thing you saw on tv saying "I am the best thing you have. I am the best in the world" etcc.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Damn off course it was a work.... can you believe than Punk could shooting during *5 minutes* some stuff like "New Japan Pro-Wrestling" "ROH" " Colt Cabanna" " the company will be better once vince's death" " his idiotic daughter and stupid son in law " and not be kicked off the arena like a sack of shit


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk hates the Rock?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Punk hates the Rock?


He doesn't hate him, but prob isn't a big fan.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Eagerly awaiting bboy's opinion on the Punk shoot*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

D17 said:


> *Eagerly awaiting bboy's opinion on the Punk shoot*


It should be a great one. He will disagree with everything he said, but the bit about Rock.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I just watched all Raw...dam CM PuNK promo was perfect...

Im loving him right now.

Now i understand why this guy is the king of the IWC.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

D17 said:


> *Eagerly awaiting bboy's opinion on the Punk shoot*


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Top 5 promo of all time dammit LOL.

I havent actually watched it since I cant get YouTube vids at work, but damn it... This shit was amazing from just reading the transcript. I've been a Punk fan since he started in WWE(2005-2006ish) and this was his best promo period probably. I dont even know what to say about it, except that WWE is losing its most valuable person on the roster period. He's been the best wrestler in WWE overall for the last 2 years and the best heel. 

I'm mad RAW was so much better this week than the one I was at last week(bullshit)


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk hates the Rock? News to me. Also I didn't quite get him saying Rock's an ass kisser, never heard stories of him kissing ass to get to the top.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Will agree though that it didnt make sense when he said Rock was an ass kisser though. And him mentioning Rock was really random, but it fit the promo LOL


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtlzMgdFwSM&feature=watch_response


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Punk's promo was superb, but everything else was bullshit.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Punk doesn't hate The Rock. It was a worked shoot.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I think now, it was just him going after the biggest names in wrestling.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice ending. Punk = gold!!

Booker T was even more annoying than he is on SD.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I actually think that was the best promo shoot since Bret Harts in 1997 bloody amazing stuff.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

damn man, wy r u ppl hung on why he mentioned rock

he did a brilliant promo and i am a huge fan of cm punk from today definitely, i was a fan but now i became huge fan lol


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Punk should've mentioned HBK's ass kissing, would have been more fitting. 
Anyway; just throwing in here that I really enjoyed RAW this week.
The Sin Cara/Bourne match I thought was really good, and at least The Big Show match was cut mercifully short.
Apart from that; Punks promo was one of the most interesting things I've witnessed in WWE for years.
Maybe they're starting to come out of their shell a bit more and take risks?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Phenomenal ending to an otherwise OK Raw. The tornado tag was a great match. Having HBK back was awesome and Punk's promo was on another level. I hope this is the kick start of a BIG summer angle.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

As always, I was very disappointed in Raw. Wasn't it supposed to be a three hour show? I believe, they said during the end of Power to the People Raw that next Raw would also be three hours long and be Spin-The-Wheel.

There are also all the mistakes everybody is making. Take for instance the start of the Sin Cara versus Evan Bourne-match. The Match got started and even the referee is forgetting that the kind of match hasn't been mentioned yet. He then stops the wrestlers and points towards the titon tron.

Then there is the ring announcer who announces a title match between Kelly Kelly and one of the Bella-twins even though the match is a non-title match.

Also, you didn't get to know every match listed on the wheel. Besides, no match was a first-blood match. Every match was lame matches (or at least all those I noticed). I mean a No Count Out match and a Pillow fight? How exciting. Whatever happend to those strange matches like barbed wire matches or other strange and violent matches? Yeah, you got the divas in a submission match but the match was, as always, under 2 minutes long.

Lastly, I would like to ask if anyone knows how the wheel is being controlled so it always lands on the right piece?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Am I the only one who caught Cole referring to WWE as "World Wrestling Entertainment" at one point?


----------



## n.W.o Sting (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw Roulette:

HBK returning was nice. CM Punk vs Kane finish was ok.
Loved Bourne vs Sin Cara match, felt it could of been longer.
Zigller vs Kingston for 1000 time, they can go solid matches but do something else+ there is no heat in their feud now. 
I pridicted Henry doing something to Show as they are giving him a push now, ADR Winning also good,strong moment in slamming the Big Show(reminded me of 2006 with Henry "injuring" Batista). Couldnt care less about the divas, they can give the belt to any of them. Good match with Rey-Riley vs Miz-Swagger, the fans were pretty high on Rey in the end. Сena vs Truth was not bad,good finish with Truth picking up the win. CM Punk shoot promo was SHOCKING, seen it like 3-4 times as of now,one of the best promos i've seen+ gave me interest to tune in next week.

Basically a good show, awesome ending.


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)

Just watched, thought it was a good show. The roulette choices were far less stupid than previous Raw Roulettes. And of course, THAT ENDING, holy cow! That's all I really came on here to say. I mean... damn.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

How about that pop for the faces winning the tornado tag?! It was very big


----------



## Jobu's Chicken (Mar 23, 2011)

Vickie corpsing at the roulette wheel?
Send for the man!!!!!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

thaang said:


> Also, you didn't get to know every match listed on the wheel. Besides, no match was a first-blood match. Every match was lame matches (or at least all those I noticed). I mean a No Count Out match and a Pillow fight? How exciting. Whatever happend to those strange matches like barbed wire matches or other strange and violent matches? Yeah, you got the divas in a submission match but the match was, as always, under 2 minutes long.


Because you cannot have barbwire matches etc in a PG program. Besides, when did the WWF ever have true barbed wire matches anyway?


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was a pretty solid show overall, the Punk/HBK promo at the start was great, Bourne/Cara was good and the Henry stuff with the steel cage was really interesting too. 

However, the end was fantastic, completely unexpected and made the show. Great promo from Punk. Really looking forward to this angle and hope it their big summer angle this year.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Crazy how I'm looking back at this thread and seeing how many people marked out in here when Punk did his promo.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Good show. Even brfore the promo i thought it was a good show. Another thing i noticed was the crowd. It was surprisingly good, especially during the tornado tag match, as mentioned before.


----------

